# HISTORIA CON MORALEJA para quienes inician RELACIÓN con una mujer MADRE SOLTERA o DIVORCIADA ---Atención al TREMENDO EJEMPLO de la historia que traigo



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".

Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.

_Aquí el imbécil del lugar, seguramente con amplia diferencia.

1.- Conoce Mujer divorciada diez años mayor con dos hijos de 2 y 4 años, padre biológico desaparecido

2.- Se enamora, y acaba casándose, pasa de soltero treintaañero a padre de familia en 24 horas

3.- Su mujer es autónoma, trabaja todo el día, el se encarga de los niños y cuando va al trabajo se los deja a la suegra

4.- El tiempo pasa, el esta totalmente involucrado en todo, los niños le llaman Papá, los cuida como suyos.

5.- No vienen hijos propios, pasan los años y ya no es biológicamente posible, renuncia a ello.

6.- Conforme los hijos crecen y comienzan a ser más independientes empieza a notar como es desplazado por todos.

7.- La cosa empeora, apenas le saludan quienes antes le decían Papá y no le soltaban, su mujer es, depende del día, indiferente, fría, cariñosa, borde, histérica, indiferente, cariñosa, fría, borde… cambios de humor constantes… fruto del agobio laboral dice.

8.- Llega un momento en que te das cuenta que no pintas nada, no sabes si entran o salen, que hacen o que no, no cuentan contigo, solo acuden cuando necesitan algo. Incluso. Te dicen que hagas tu vida, que no te preocupes de ellos, que lo que hagan o no, no afecta a tu vida ni día a día.

9.- Tratas de dialogar, te dan la razón, pero no se traduce en hechos, parece que vuelves al ruedo dos o tres días, pero enseguida vuelve la indiferencia, no hay tiempo para ti, eres lo último en la escala de prioridades de todos.

10.- Cada vez estas más quemado, no sabes que hacer para que te presten atención, cada vez hay más días malos que buenos, no quieres volver a casa después de trabajar, por que, a saber que te vas a encontrar, o la soledad absoluta o desplantes y malas palabras…. Quizá un buen día, a veces ocurre.

11.- Aguantas y lo intentas una y otra vez, cada día estás más quemado y amargado, protestas, pides atención, sigues tratando de dialogar, le explicas que tú sigues en esa relación, que ya no sabes como mandarle señales más claras. Te dicen lo mucho que te quieren, lo muy agradecida que esta por todo lo que haces y has hecho por su familia al completo, que seas comprensivo que el trabajo, los niños, su madre, la supera y que tú también estás un poco pesado con el tema… tu autoestima no existe, has perdido 12 kilos, tienes ansiedad, depresión, problemas de estómago, parece todo debido al estrés.

12.- Una mañana 14 años después tu mujer te dice que necesita tiempo, que quiere estar sola, que no te asustes, que es cosa temporal, se te queda una cara tonto que flipas después de todo lo aguantado y vivido

Te vas del domicilio familiar respetando sus deseos y confiando en que se solucione. Apenas te dice adiós, no derrama una lagrima, tú apenas puedes caminar entre los nervios y el disgusto.

13.- Dos días mas tarde estando en casa de tu madre te llama una abogada para decirte que de temporal nada, que era definitivo pero no querían decírtelo en persona, definitivo, meditado e irrevocable… incluso ya ha entregado listado de bienes a liquidar… que les corre prisa que te lleves tus cosas.

14.- Te borran de sus vidas como si fueras una mosquito de carretera, no te dejan despedirte de los ya creciditos chico de 15 y 17 años, tampoco quieren, pues hacen piña con su madre… los mismos a los que has cuidado desde bebes.

15.- Pese al inmenso dolor, tú sigues enamorado, y el desprecio, intentas y logras quedar para al menos despedirte en persona como crees debe ser tras tantos años, apenas lo consigues, te reciben en la puerta de la calle de la que era tu casa, te dicen que te quieren mucho, pero que hay determinadas cosas que no le gustan y que ha decidido que prefiere estar sola y hacer lo que quiera (como ya venía haciendo) que no hay nada que hacer y que solucionéis pronto los asuntos en común… te deja despedirte de sus/tus hijos quienes apenas te miran y te dan un abrazo que tú no le darías ni a una farola._

_16.- Te vas hundido, por todo lo entregado, luchado y tratado de hacer correcto, una vez pasaste de soltero a padre de dos en 24 horas, ahora, lo contrario, de padre de familia a estar en la calle, sin capacidad de maniobra económica, con el dinero pillado en propiedades y metido en esa familia durante años.

Sabes que has hecho lo correcto, sabes que estuviste ahí para todo, hasta el último día haciendo cosas para que tú mujer estuviera feliz, con tus peros y tus manías, pero en conciencia consciente de que no has fallado, simplemente te han amortizado y ya no eres útil.

No lo puedes creer pero la frialdad de la ruptura, las formas, lo cruel e inhumano de lo que viene después, liquidándote de sus vidas como si nunca hubieras estado. Te demostramos que tal vez solo fuiste una herramienta útil durante un periodo de tiempo.

Así resumiendo...... No te digo que lo superes… iguálamelo…_



manottas dijo:


> Yo tuve un trabajador qué lo cago mas.
> 
> Madre soltera con 2 hijos uno con padre reconocido y el otro no. Conoce al trabajador este, el con casa propia. Y se casa con ella. Al cabo del tiempo se le ocurre la brillante idea de reconocer al hijo de ella como padre...y ahí empezó el calvario. A los dos años.. divorcio puede el pago, pierde el trabajo..y acaba durmiendo wm la furgoneta de ira currar



¿Debo entender que si reconoces a un hijo que no es tuyo como padre (legalmente, que no geneticamente) al divorciarte conservas todas tus obligaciones de pasar pensiones, verdad?

Me refiero, que supongo no hay anulación posible por voluntad del pardillo (creo que hay algun caso en el que el juez ha decretado la emancipación de algun hijo incluso de padres biológicos, pero era un caso de muy grave maltrato del hijo hacia el padre)



SeñorLobo dijo:


> Bueno. La historia que abre el hilo no me parece taaaaaaaan tremenda. Hay miles de historias así, pero que acaban con el tío en el calabozo por una presunta violencia Genárica, y ella además de quedarse con todo recibe una paguita por ser una mujer "maltratada".



no acabo en el calabozo porque el pardillo tragó con todo

joder, ¿no has leido como hasta quiso una despedida con abrazos y le resultaron frios?




inteño dijo:


> Sólo de imaginar la _superioridad moral_ del protagonista, presumiendo de su amor, y reprochando envidias a los que le advirtieran, se me alegra la mañana del lunes



no hay que descartar que fuera de los que miraban por encima del hombro a los solteros y a los MGTOW, incluso que cortase con sus amigos solteros porque el ya estaba en el mundo de la pareja y la familia

pero el relato no ahonda en esta tremenda realidad que todos hemos vivido (la del amigo que dejó de serlo en cuanto cató coñito y tetitas)



JvB dijo:


> Lecciones aprendidas ... está claro que larva externa y nuevo matrimonio no son buena combinación.
> El Karma en estos casos siempre suele llegar tarde.



el Karma para la mujer no existe en España

hay un ministerio que trabaja todos los días para que pase lo que pase, el varón sea quien reme y aguante



el ministerio de igualdad y todas las consejerias, departamentos municipales, ONG's......nunca reconoceran que hay igualdad porque entonces todos los que allí trabajan perderían su puesto de trabajo

es como pretender que los institutos sobre estudios afroamericanos digan que a los negros en muchos estados ya no se les discrimina....todos al paro y a buscar un trabajo serio....




Fra Diavolo dijo:


> *Tenía amistad con una mujer mayo*r *cuya hija es madre soltera*. No está mal: alta, delgada, bastante mona. Un día me sale con que si conozco a su hija, que le parezco guapo, que podría un día quedar con ella, no sé qué.
> *Le contesto que estoy soltero por decisión propia*, que no quiero compartir mi vida con nadie. Y la tipa empezó que si soy un cabrón, que una mujer merece rehacer su vida, que si su hija no tiene derecho a que la quieran por tener familia.
> Le dije que no es cuestión de hijos o no hijos, simplemente no me apetece estar con nadie.
> *Ya no me habla*.



Hete aquí el valor concedido a la amistad

Pero oye, que siempre dicen que tienen cientos de amigos y amigas para hacer planes y tal....(para no sentirse solas, criticas a otras personas y que les escuchen sus paranoias)



Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Todo es culpa nuestra. Los hombres de verdad jamas hubieran permitido esta situacion. Al minimo intento de aprobar leyes que nos redujeran a betas proveedores hubieran salido a la calle a quemarlo todo.
> Pero como no es asi nos jodemos. No entendemos como funciona el poder. Hemos olvidado el nuestro, somos la fuerza de la especie, el miedo tiene que ser nuestra arma. Esas charos del PSOE tendrian que temblar cada vez que dieran un argumento en nuestra contra. Pero no lo hacen al reves se sienten seguras cada vez que nos atacan.



yo diría mas bien que el problema está en los políticos varones

que no se atreven a mover ni un dedo por el varón porque saben que en ese momento el lobby feminista les va a llamar machistas 24/7 hasta destruir su carrera política y conseguir que ninguna mujer les vote

y como en España los políticos no estan para servir a la sociedad, sino que la política es su forma de vida (y a veces, les da la oportunidad de forrarse)

pues ya sabemos lo que hay

imaginate que Feijoo hablase en contra de la LIVG

luego en el debate de candidatos le preguntaria el presidente ¿Sr. Feijoo, usted esta a favor del maltrato, verdad?

y cualquier asesor se Feijoo sabe que eso no puede pasar, porque a las mujeres se les manipula por las emociones mucho mas facilmente que a los hombres y son mucho mas gregarias, y tras ese debate CERO mujeres votarian a Feijoo

y le harian como en este video





manstein dijo:


> Tampoco puedes fiarte de tu madre



el truco esta en no fijarte en como tu madre te trata a ti, sino en como trata a tu padre y en especial a su padre y a sus hermanos para saber quien es de verdad tu madre

las mujeres son esclavas de la imposición social y ser una mala madre está muy mal visto socialmente, al menos de momento

ya hay un movimiento feminista que pretende normalizar la aceptación social de ser una mala madre






Crítica feminista sobre la noción de la buena madre


El presente artículo es parte de la investigación de Tesis de Maestría en Estudios Culturales y tiene como propósito socializar un breve recorrido sobre la c...



www.redalyc.org













Una mirada feminista: las malas madres en el Patriarcado - Viento Sur


Los nuevos feminismos han sacado a la luz una serie de temas muy incómodos y entre ellos está la maternidad. Ser madre en nuestra sociedad, carga con una pesada losa, un ideal impuesto por la religión cristiana, el patriarcado y el capitalismo sobre ser buena o mala madre que no coincide con la...




vientosur.info


----------



## Nico (23 May 2022)

*Traducción*: Mangina pagafanta recibe notificación de despido sin previo aviso.


----------



## Scout.308 (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Parece un relato inventado.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Parece un relato inventado.



demasiado preciso para ser falso


----------



## eltonelero (23 May 2022)

El fallo empieza con:
Mujer divorciada 10 años mayor con larvas.

Yo hace unas semanas pude haber tenido una historia con una divorciada con crio 14 años mas joven que estaba como.un queso, ya es que ni me planteé hacerle un MFH por si las moscas....


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (23 May 2022)

¿Pero la casa de quien era?


----------



## Archimanguina (23 May 2022)

_"Sabes que has hecho lo correcto, sabes que estuviste ahí para todo, hasta el último día haciendo cosas para que tú mujer estuviera feliz, con tus peros y tus manías, pero en conciencia consciente de que no has fallado, simplemente te han amortizado y ya no eres útil"_


Ese tio es subnormal profundo, y perdon por los subnormales por la comparación.

Henamorarse y Casarse a los 30 y tantos con una tia de 40 y tantos con dos hijos es de persona con muy poquitas luces. La otra le pillaria un par de años con su ejperiencia amatoria y una vez enganchado a tirar de la rueda del molino 20 años.

El hombre es un lobo para el hombre, las relaciones entre humanos van del trato entre iguales, en el mejor de los casos, a la esclavitud más abyecta. Este idiota eligio por cuatro polvos bien hechaos hacerse esclavo, y ya lo dice clarito el evangelio, el criado no permanece en la casa para siempre, el hijo sí. Que se aplique el cuento.

Si es verdad la historia le auguro un futuro nefasto a ese tio.


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (23 May 2022)

Hay varias cosas en el relato, que el protagonista ha hecho mal. Mi favorita es " _Sabes que has hecho lo correcto_ ". Pues no, no lo has hecho. Te lías con una tía mayor que tú, mal, que aporta dos hijos a la relación y tú cero, mal. Esto de ser un tío moderno y avanzado, solo puede acabar mal, contigo realizando el papel de pagafantas cajero automático. Además, esos críos crecen y lógicamente desplazan a la familia por amigos, y si todos tendemos a pasar de nuestros padres, imagina lo que puede pasar con un " padre B". Pues lo que le ha pasado


----------



## Oso Amoroso (23 May 2022)




----------



## Scout.308 (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> demasiado preciso para ser falso



Eso es una falacia, a un relato falso se le pueden meter los detalles que quieras.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> _
> 13.- Dos días mas tarde estando en casa de tu madre te llama una abogada para decirte que de temporal nada, que era definitivo pero no querían decírtelo en persona, definitivo, meditado e irrevocable…* incluso ya ha entregado listado de bienes a liquidar*… que les corre prisa que te lleves tus cosas.
> _



este detalle es demasiado preciso, a mi me parece auténtico,


----------



## daputi ha muerto (23 May 2022)

el tío crio los hijos y la calentó la cama durante una temporada, cuando dejó de ser útil le echó de su vida, la mujer fue una arpía estratega pero es una muy mala historia, yo conozco varios pagafantas y una sobresale entre todas, ahí va y es 100 x 100 verdad.



el chaval tiene 27 años y es amigo de mi hijo desde el colegio, fue el único que decidió no estudiar y empezó muy joven a trabajar con su padre en una carpintería metálica, siempre ha sido el que más money manejaba de todos los amigos, buenos coches, buenas fiestas, buenas vacaciones …

ella, ahora tiene 39 años, de muy joven tuvo un crío con un malote en la capital y volvió al pueblo cuando el chaval tendría 5-6 años y rota la relación con aquel fulano que nunca se hizo cargo del crio, comienza a trabajar en el restaurante en el que trabaja su padre, al principio de extra los fines de semana y después camarera oficial, con el tiempo se lía con uno de los cocineros, un trozo de pan, y se casan; tienen una niña y él actúa de padre para ambos, buen tipo y remero premiun de siempre (abreviaré un pelín) el chaval tendrá como 20 años y la chica como 13, vale …

el colega de mi hijo acude casi a diario a la barra del restaurante antes de entrar al trabajo con varios compañeros, hará unos tres años se lían en silencio y sin que nadie se enterara, ella es mayorcita pero siempre estuvo muy buena, al caso es que aún siendo una población grande no deja de ser un pueblo y la liebre salta, primero separación, después divorcio y partición de bienes, el cocinero se queda con el piso, abandona el trabajo y encuentra otro en una imprenta y ahí sigue el hombre… el colega de mi hijo la prepara un bombo nuevo y ahora ya tienen un niño de algo más de un año, él trabaja como un cabrón para pagar la hipoteca del piso con ascensor de los años ‘90 que acaban de comprar y mantener los dos coches que tiene la familia, ella dejó el trabajo, supongo que cobrará el paro … los hijos se quedaron con ellos al principio, pero la niña ahora está siempre con el padre ex-cocinero, al colega de mi hijo le ha tocado el gordo con el otro hijo, un nini de manual con gorrita grande en la cabeza y maleando siempre por las calles, ella tiene un cuerpo espantoso con casi cuarenta castañas y multiparida, y él se ha destrozado el futuro para calentar las sábanas de una señora con casi la edad de su madre, apenas tiene tiempo para hobbys o estar con los amigos, su decisión otorgada por el pito con una vagina equivocada le ha secuestrado sus ilusiones, metas, objetivos etc, en vez de pagar 50 euros por echar un polvo con una desconocida, decidió pagar 50 euros todos los días y seguro que ahora apenas folla.


----------



## ELOS (23 May 2022)

Ya sabemos que el panolis de la historia es el mismo op.
Se siente sólo y quiere compañía en el foro


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Ya sabemos que el panolis de la historia es el mismo op.
> Se siente sólo y quiere compañía en el foro



que va, es una tragedia que he encontrado en forocoches

pero si, mientras trabajo el foro me hace compañia porque estar delante del ordenador con excels de números es muy cansino y me viene bien un poco de comunicación verbal, por eso suelo postear de buena mañana


----------



## Vientosolar (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Te lo resumo, te lo igualo y te lo supero:

*Quién da pan a perro ajeno, pierde pan y pierde perro.*


----------



## notorius.burbujo (23 May 2022)

Hombres comportandose como mujeres. Ese tio no tenia vida fuera de la familia, y asi le ha pasado. No se que esperaba endontrar, la verdad.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (23 May 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> el tío crio los hijos y la calentó la cama durante una temporada, cuando dejó de ser útil le echó de su vida, la mujer fue una arpía estratega pero es una muy mala historia, yo conozco varios pagafantas y una sobresale entre todas, ahí va y es 100 x 100 verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



derroyed.


----------



## manottas (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Yo tuve un trabajador qué lo cago mas.

Madre soltera con 2 hijos. Uno con padre reconocido y el otro no. Uno creo que tenia como 5 años y el pequeño 2 años (el sin padre). Conoce al trabajador este, el con casa propia pagada (ambito rural donde nacen con la barra del pan debajo del brazo y de jovenes ya se estan levantando la casa en los terrenos de la familia), buen chaval, trabajador y eso si, con las neuronas justas para acabar el dia. 

Se casa con ella y se van a vivir a la casa de él. Al cabo del tiempo se le ocurre la brillante idea de reconocer al hijo de ella (hijo no biologico de él) "porque lo quiero como si fuese mio", como padre legal...y ahí empezó el calvario. A los dos años... ella le pide el divorcio, al poco tiempo él pierde el trabajo y acaba: sin la casa comprada de soltero, ella se queda a vivir en la casa de él por sentencia judicial hasta que el "hijo" se emancipe, con un hijo que no es suyo pero lo adoptó y que la madre no le deja ver y él durmiendo en la furgoneta de ir a currar porque no tiene donde caerse muerto..


----------



## SeñorLobo (23 May 2022)

Bueno. La historia que abre el hilo no me parece taaaaaaaan tremenda. Hay miles de historias así, pero que acaban con el tío en el calabozo por una presunta violencia Genárica, y ella además de quedarse con todo recibe una paguita por ser una mujer "maltratada".


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 May 2022)

Me alegro de su desgracia, ese tipo de manginas son los que destrozaron la sociedad.

Si todos los hombres trataran como basura humana intocable a todas las divorciadas, otro gallo nos cantaría.


----------



## spica (23 May 2022)

Esa es una historia suave.

Lo normal es que le sacaran esposado de casa por genaro, y le asigaran una pension de alimentos a los hijos del otro ya que estuvo 15 años haciendo de padre y acepto ese papel de forma tacita.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Yo tuve un trabajador qué lo cago mas.
> 
> Madre soltera con 2 hijos uno con padre reconocido y el otro no. Conoce al trabajador este, el con casa propia. Y se casa con ella. Al cabo del tiempo se le ocurre la brillante idea de reconocer al hijo de ella como padre...y ahí empezó el calvario. A los dos años.. divorcio puede el pago, pierde el trabajo..y acaba durmiendo wm la furgoneta de ira currar



¿Debo entender que si reconoces a un hijo que no es tuyo como padre (legalmente, que no geneticamente) al divorciarte conservas todas tus obligaciones de pasar pensiones, verdad?

Me refiero, que supongo no hay anulación posible por voluntad del pardillo (creo que hay algun caso en el que el juez ha decretado la emancipación de algun hijo incluso de padres biológicos, pero era un caso de muy grave maltrato del hijo hacia el padre)


----------



## inteño (23 May 2022)

Sólo de imaginar la _superioridad moral_ del protagonista, presumiendo de su amor, y reprochando envidias a los que le advirtieran, se me alegra la mañana del lunes


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Bueno. La historia que abre el hilo no me parece taaaaaaaan tremenda. Hay miles de historias así, pero que acaban con el tío en el calabozo por una presunta violencia Genárica, y ella además de quedarse con todo recibe una paguita por ser una mujer "maltratada".



no acabo en el calabozo porque el pardillo tragó con todo

joder, ¿no has leido como hasta quiso una despedida con abrazos y le resultaron frios?


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (23 May 2022)

Mi padrastro se juntó con mi madre divorciada, mi hermano y yo le debemos mucho. 
Ha puesto dinero ( mucho, demasiado) , paciencia y amor por mi madre 
Nunca le hemos tratado mal pero tampoco hemos sido demasiado afectuosos con el. Nunca le llamamos padre.

Ahora está solo, sin familia directa. La unica persona que le trata como de la familia es mi hija, su gran alegría 

Este hombre siempre ha tenido buenos sueldos y medios para hacer lo que quiera, tenía hobbys e inquietudes culturales, curiosidad y mente crítica. Melómano, presumido y sibarita. 

He aprendido mucho de él.

Nunca ha fallado ni ha sido infiel, digno en los tiempos difíciles (que han habido muchos) buena persona de las de verdad.

Fríamente, no le ha salido a cuenta. Pero lo hizo por amor y ahí sigue sonriendo 

Un pringao según la mentalidad del foro, un crack desde mi punto de vista


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Sólo de imaginar la _superioridad moral_ del protagonista, presumiendo de su amor, y reprochando envidias a los que le advirtieran, se me alegra la mañana del lunes



no hay que descartar que fuera de los que miraban por encima del hombro a los solteros y a los MGTOW, incluso que cortase con sus amigos solteros porque el ya estaba en el mundo de la pareja y la familia

pero el relato no ahonda en esta tremenda realidad que todos hemos vivido (la del amigo que dejó de serlo en cuanto cató coñito y tetitas)


----------



## cimarrón (23 May 2022)

En otro foro dice.. eso viene de forocoches como todos los invents que empiezan con el mismo patrón.


----------



## daesrd (23 May 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Parece un relato inventado.



inventado o no, puede ser sacado de la vida misma. 
Aviso a navegantes. Yo ya voy de vuelta..


----------



## piensaflexible (23 May 2022)

De siempre se dijo, quién trabaja tierra ajena pierde la cal y la arena


----------



## Kabraloka (23 May 2022)

el problema estuvo en liarse con una que llevaba mochila.


----------



## daesrd (23 May 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Te lo resumo, te lo igualo y te lo supero:
> 
> *Quién da pan a perro ajeno, pierde pan y pierde perro.*



No creas, los niños están en la fase tonta de la juventud, la impronta que ha dejado en ellos no creo que se borre tan pronto. 
La vida da muchas vueltas y a lo mejor dentro de 10 años vuelven con el padre y dejan a la pelleja de la madre...


----------



## Chortina Premium (23 May 2022)

Pazuzu le ha preñao el alma.

DEP


----------



## patroclus (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Yo entiendo en este caso a la mujer. El tio es un pesado, un inseguro, un controlador con "que hay de lo mío" , que si no le hacen caso, que si no le abrazan, que pasan de él, haz tu vida coño y deja a los demás hacer la suya.

Si los niños ya son mayores no van a estar detrás tuyo abrazándote y pidiendo permiso para mear. Dedica el tiempo a un hobby, a viajar o a lo que te de la gana y deja de agobiar a los demás.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 May 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> No creas, los niños están en la fase tonta de la juventud, la impronta que ha dejado en ellos no creo que se borre tan pronto.
> *La vida da muchas vueltas y a lo mejor dentro de 10 años vuelven con el padre y dejan a la pelleja de la madre...*




En tu cabeza debe sonar espectacular. 

La realidad, es que en 10 años ni se acuerdan de ese tipo.


----------



## grom (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...





eltonelero dijo:


> El fallo empieza con:
> Mujer divorciada 10 años mayor con larvas.
> 
> Yo hace unas semanas pude haber tenido una historia con una divorciada con crio 14 años mas joven que estaba como.un queso, ya es que ni me planteé hacerle un MFH por si las moscas....





Archimanguina dijo:


> _"Sabes que has hecho lo correcto, sabes que estuviste ahí para todo, hasta el último día haciendo cosas para que tú mujer estuviera feliz, con tus peros y tus manías, pero en conciencia consciente de que no has fallado, simplemente te han amortizado y ya no eres útil"_
> 
> 
> Ese tio es subnormal profundo, y perdon por los subnormales por la comparación.
> ...





daputi ha muerto dijo:


> el tío crio los hijos y la calentó la cama durante una temporada, cuando dejó de ser útil le echó de su vida, la mujer fue una arpía estratega pero es una muy mala historia, yo conozco varios pagafantas y una sobresale entre todas, ahí va y es 100 x 100 verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Criar los hijos DE OTRO no parece la mejor estrategia evolutiva, la verdad.


----------



## daesrd (23 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> En tu cabeza debe sonar espectacular.
> 
> La realidad, es que en 10 años ni se acuerdan de ese tipo.



Éso no lo sabe NADIE


----------



## DVD1975 (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Hay q ser muy hdgp para que un hombre reconozca a tu hijo se rompa la relación y a la buena persona que ejerció de padre sustituto le intentes arruinar la vida
Espero que el karma haga efecto.
A la prima de una conocida le pasó al revés cuido su madre y ella del niño pq la madre la familia de su pareja y la madre no le querían cuidar etc y cuando el niño tenia 14 años el tipo volvió con su ex mujer que le había sido infiel con un compañero de trabajo
Lo q ocurrió fue que el compañero la dijo...has engañado a tu marido tu te crees que voy a confiar en ti jajaa
Pues dejo a esta chica ...y encima se permitió el lujo de decirla que no la había obligado a ella ni a su madre a cuidar al niño cuando literalmente se lo soltaba en casa.
Vamos un caradura sinvergüenza y aunque no os lo creáis cada vez es más habitual.
Hay cada uno o una que solo buscan cuidadores/as de sus hijos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 May 2022)

Si te lías con una mujerA con hijos debe ser solo con ella y no con su mochila , nada de convivir juntos , nada de criarle los hijos… ES QUE HAY QUE SER MUY GILIPOLLAS. Además lo mínimo es cada uno su vivienda propia y repito NADA DE CONVIVIR CON LOS HIJOS.
La historia que cuenta le pasó a un compañero , él estuvo pocos años pero es que decía que al final era un extraño en su propia casa.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## grom (23 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Me alegro de su desgracia, ese tipo de manginas son los que destrozaron la sociedad.
> 
> Si todos los hombres trataran como basura humana intocable a todas las divorciadas, otro gallo nos cantaría.



"Basura humana" yo no diria. 
Pero las madres solteras o divorciadas son el puto fondo del saco de tias con las que emparejarse. 
Yo no se que cojones tiene la gente en la cabeza..... criar los hijos DE OTRO?
Vamos, no me jodas.


----------



## Alicantropo (23 May 2022)

Ese fenómeno en laa mujer se llama HIPERGAMIA


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 May 2022)

grom dijo:


> "Basura humana" yo no diria.
> Pero las madres solteras o divorciadas son el puto fondo del saco de tias con las que emparejarse.
> Yo no se que cojones tiene la gente en la cabeza..... criar los hijos DE OTRO?
> Vamos, no me jodas.




Basura humana es el término adecuado.

Son ellas las que inician la gran mayoría de procesos de divorcio.

Y en caso de que fuera realmente necesario divorciarse, por ser el hombre una mala persona, la culpa es de ellas por haber escogido mal en su día, y por tanto se merecen lo peor y pagar las consecuencias.

Recuerdo en mis tiempos de instituto como una le hizo dos larvas al malote del instituto. A ella en su cabeza le parecía espectacular. No adivinarás lo que sucedió después...


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (23 May 2022)

Un tio con una 10 años mayor en fin, yo estoy algo cansado que tías de 40 o 50 me tiren ficha, que no pasan el 3 en el mejor de los casos, una vez te hace gracia, pero ya no.

No sé qué se piensan las post muro la verdad, demasiado arrastrado.


----------



## polnet (23 May 2022)

Conozco un caso muy similar, el parguela de libro con buen sueldo, conoce a mujer del caribe con dos hijos, se casa con ella y para más inri reconoce a los hijos, al cabo de años de relación liana por uno más joven.

PD: no continúes nunca la partida guardada por otro y sobre todo nunca confiar en una mujer que no sea tu madre


----------



## SrPurpuron (23 May 2022)

Me espero al blu ray


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 May 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> No creas, los niños están en la fase tonta de la juventud, la impronta que ha dejado en ellos no creo que se borre tan pronto.
> La vida da muchas vueltas y a lo mejor dentro de 10 años vuelven con el padre y dejan a la pelleja de la madre...



Pues muy imbecil será el padre si los acepta.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 May 2022)

grom dijo:


> Criar los hijos DE OTRO no parece la mejor estrategia evolutiva, la verdad.



Podría ser peor aún, imagina que esos hijos fuesen marronoides.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Saco de papas (23 May 2022)

Alimentar larvas de otros.. pufff...

Osea en el instituto la colega se follaba al buenorro, y ahora el feo debe mantenerlas.

Negocio redondo tener papo en este país.


----------



## Otto_69 (23 May 2022)

> _ Así resumiendo...... No te digo que lo superes… iguálamelo…_



Venga, una y no es la peor que conozco aunque si la mas cercana.

SEASON ONE

Colega y vecino trabaja desde la mayoria de edad ,curro duro, muchas horas y una semana de vacaciones al año.No tiene mas vicio que levantar hierros, se lia con morenaza que no pega palo al agua y gasta mas que un hijo tonto.Pasan los años y el tio solo tiene un chandal derroido y un golf tercera mano, no ha salido de su provincia en la vida.

La tipa que va cambiando de pibon a yonki,decide que es hora de casarse y de que le pongan piso,le cuela todo.Llega la burbuja y vende el piso para comprarse otro mas cerca de sus bares favoritos, el tio tiene que hacer mas kms para el curro.Vuelve a cambiar, revienta la burbuja, no hay un duro y acaba pidiendo el divorcio y mitad del piso para el que nunca gano un puto duro.Hoy en dia sobrevive como fulana por app de citas.

SEASON TWO

El tio queda libre y vuelve a casa de sus padres mientras se recupera , se lia con las apps de citas y folla sano y variado.Desgraciadamente conoce a latina cariñosa que le llama amorsito y le promete vida de viajes,sexo y diversion sin limites.El unico problema que esta ilegal en el pais pero puede solucionarse casandose, tambien como no, le hace falta pisito.

Ya esta otra vez liado con hipoteca y gastos disparandose, si la otra se pasaba el dia de fiesta esta, que sorpresa ,gasta un sueldo en bolsos, moviles y complementos.Ademas otra noticia inesperada, tiene dos larvas en Colombia, Ecuador o algun sitio de por alli, y claro quieren venir ""de visita"" a conocerlo.Y vinieron si, pero ya no se fueron, ahora el pisito esta lleno de latinas pasandose la plancha en el pelo, gastando luz, agua y movil como si los regalaran.Si lo convencen para salir por ahi y tomar algo piden lo mas caro de la carta.

Es alucinante como gente que viene de paises en los que vivian en la mierda derrochan dinero (de otros y suyo si consiguen algo) en los caprichos mas caros sin remordimientos.Viven al puto dia y no echan cuentas de nada, ya estan pidiendole que compre un SUV cuando se pulen su sueldo completamente y tienen hipoteca para dos decadas.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Venga, una y no es la peor que conozco aunque si la mas cercana.
> 
> SEASON ONE
> 
> ...



tremenda historia si señor









El Universo no es infinito, la teoría final de Stephen Hawking


La inflación eterna como teoría del Big Bang es errónea y el Universo, por tanto, tiene límites, de...




www.europapress.es





quizas el universo no sea infinito, pero si lo es el pagafantismo de los Españoles


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (23 May 2022)

Es que a quien coño en este pais se le ocurre ser el protagonista masculino de esta historia, antes se mete uno en un monasterio de clausura....o si me apuras hasta te conviertes al Islam, lo demás es suicidarte con sufrimiento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> _12.- Una mañana 14 años después tu mujer te dice que necesita tiempo, que quiere estar sola, que no te asustes, que es cosa temporal, se te queda una cara tonto que flipas después de todo lo aguantado y vivido
> 
> Te vas del domicilio familiar respetando sus deseos y confiando en que se solucione. Apenas te dice adiós, no derrama una lagrima, tú apenas puedes caminar entre los nervios y el disgusto.
> 
> ...



Pues te voy a dar dos opiniones.

*Sobre la historia*

Es muy fácil montar una historia de dos personas solo con el testimonio de una. A partir del punto 12 veo que algo chirría. ¿Por qué se va ella de repente? Como no tenemos la versión de ella, perféctamente puede ser ésta:

_"Desde que se casaron el tio, al saberse rescatador, se convirtió en un hijoputa que quería tener controladas a la mujer y a los crios. Los crios le temen, pero es el único padre al que han conocido verdaderamente. Ella quiere dejarle pero tiene miedo. Un buen dia, empieza a asesorarse y consigue ponerlo todo en orden. Como le tiene miedo, le dice que quiere irse "unos dias" y como vé que él no va a buscarla para matarla entonces envía a la abogada. Los niños le abrazan como a una farola porque si hicieran lo que verdaderamente desean, osea escupirle en la cara, vendrían mas problemas. La madre les prepara diciéndoles "sed cordiales, abrazadle, que es la última vez que le vamos a ver y ya nos lo quitamos de encima"._

No digo que ésta sea la historia, pero podría ser. Simplemente tenemos solo una mitad.

*Sobre las madres solteras*

NI CON WIFI. Así de simple. la única excepción de casarse con una madre soltera son aquellas de la antiguedad donde el marido moría en alguna guerra o enfermedad por trabajar hasta las mil en una fábrica y, a falta de servicios sociales, otro hombre asumía la responsabilidad de criar a esos crios como deber moral hacia los héroes caidos.

Hoy no es el caso. Una madre soltera en la actualidad es una mujer que no ha sabido escoger a la persona adecuada para hacer el acto mas importante de su vida, que es la creación de una vida nueva. Que una mujer actual sea madre soltera dice mucho y malo sobre ella.

Si yo tengo hijos con una mujer mi posición en la familia es equivalente en importancia. Si me junto con una madre soltera SUS hijos son lo primero, que es como debe ser, pero al mismo tiempo yo soy la última mierda, lo que es injusto para mi. PASO.


----------



## OvEr0n (23 May 2022)

La historia parece redactada por una charo inflada a benzos. Todo mimimimi soy muy bueno y todo el mundo es malo conmigo mimimimi. Joder, que se lo mire.


----------



## Zeu5Alicant3 (23 May 2022)

has copiado el hilo de forocoches o es el tuyo?


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

Zeu5Alicant3 dijo:


> has copiado el hilo de forocoches o es el tuyo?



de forocoches


----------



## JvB (23 May 2022)

Lecciones aprendidas ... está claro que larva externa y nuevo matrimonio no son buena combinación.
El Karma en estos casos siempre suele llegar tarde.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

JvB dijo:


> Lecciones aprendidas ... está claro que larva externa y nuevo matrimonio no son buena combinación.
> El Karma en estos casos siempre suele llegar tarde.



el Karma para la mujer no existe en España

hay un ministerio que trabaja todos los días para que pase lo que pase, el varón sea quien reme y aguante



el ministerio de igualdad y todas las consejerias, departamentos municipales, ONG's......nunca reconoceran que hay igualdad porque entonces todos los que allí trabajan perderían su puesto de trabajo

es como pretender que los institutos sobre estudios afroamericanos digan que a los negros en muchos estados ya no se les discrimina....todos al paro y a buscar un trabajo serio....


----------



## DVD1975 (23 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues te voy a dar dos opiniones.
> 
> *Sobre la historia*
> 
> ...



El problema no es ser madre soltera el problema es que las de antes no buscaban un padre sustituto.
Una mujer puede tener un hijo una persona y luego esa persona dejarla.
Y los padres solteros?.
Tb son culpables?.


----------



## Octubrista (23 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> El fallo empieza con:
> Mujer divorciada 10 años mayor con larvas.
> ...



Ahí estamos, se le saluda con cortesía, y una sonrisa, lo mismo que si te cruzas con un vecino en un ascensor, socializar lo mínimo con esos perfiles, ni un minuto.

En la premisa inicial está el error.


----------



## peñadelaguila (23 May 2022)

Hay que escuchar ópera:

La donna è mobile
Qual piuma al vento
Muta d'accento
E di pensiero
La mujer es cambiante
como pluma al viento
cambia de acento y de pensamiento.
Rigoletto. Verdi. *1851, 171 años para pensarlo.*


----------



## JimJones (23 May 2022)

Algo nunca visto......

Menuda mierda de foro se esta quedando.


----------



## Dreyfus (23 May 2022)

Creo que muchos de los puntos mencionados por el OP suceden también en matrimonios "normales" y con hijos biológicos.


----------



## Eric Finch (23 May 2022)

A la historia le falla la psicología de los hijos. No se gana ni se pierde su afecto con tanta facilidad.

A partir de allí todo es sospechoso de falso de toda falsedad.

Entiendo que la mujer intente malquerer a los hijos contra el marido, pero si éste ha sido lo bastante bueno no tiene por qué conseguirlo.


----------



## Lubinillo (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> 6- Conforme los hijos crecen y comienzan a ser más independientes empieza a notar como es desplazado por todos.





Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> 8.- Llega un momento en que te das cuenta que no pintas nada, no sabes si entran o salen, que hacen o que no, no cuentan contigo, solo acuden cuando necesitan algo. Incluso. Te dicen que hagas tu vida, que no te preocupes de ellos, que lo que hagan o no, no afecta a tu vida ni día a día.



Eso les pasa a cienes y cienes de padres biológicos también.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> El problema no es ser madre soltera el problema es que las de antes no buscaban un padre sustituto.
> Una mujer puede tener un hijo una persona y luego esa persona dejarla.
> Y los padres solteros?.
> Tb son culpables?.



*A dia de hoy:*

1. "Una mujer puede tener un hijo una persona y luego esa persona dejarla."
¿No ha tenido tiempo esa mujer para conocer a esa persona, convivir con ella los años que ella hubiera querido, saber absolútamente todo sobre esa persona, hacer vida marital antes y despues de casarse, para poder haber hecho una decisión informada antes de tener un crio?

Antes las mujeres se casaban prácticamente sin conocer a sus maridos ni sus vicios. Si yo hoy me caso con una tia que le encanta beber y emborracharse, sé que tengo muchas posibilidades de acabar con una alcohólica. Antes de tener un crio hay que conocer a fondo a la otra persona. Como la mujer de tu ejemplo OBVIAMENTE no ha "hecho los deberes", esta claro que no es una mujer con cabeza con la que yo quiera estar.

2. "¿Y los padres solteros? ¿También son culpables?"

A dia de hoy SI. También son culpables. Yo tengo 45 tacos y he estado literalmente con mas de 100 tias. Unas para follar, otras para relaciones serias. ¿Cómo es posible que haya llegado a ésta edad sin ningún divorcio ni crio desperdigado? ¿He tenido suerte? ¿Soy impotente? NO. Simplemente asumo seriamente el control de mi vida sin echarle la culpa a otros.

El hombre que, a día de hoy, decide tener un crio (por ejemplo, por no usar protección o por no hacerse la vasectomía y congelar su esperma para así tener control absoluto sobre su procreación), y lo hace con una mujer que no es la adecuada (por ejemplo, una española), ES GILIPOLLAS. Tenemos una tasa de divorcio que es la mayor DEL MUNDO. No de Europa, no de USA, sino de TODO EL PUTO MUNDO. ¿Qué mas pruebas quieres?

Si quieres tener un crio hay mujeres decentes a patadas. Puedes también conocer a tu mujer durante años. Puedes observar si sus padres estan juntos y se quieren (prueba indiciaria de buena familia), puedes pegarte años de novios con ella. Así que si al final ella te deja, o tú a ella porque no la aguantas, TÚ TIENES MÍNIMO UN 50% DE LA CULPA POR GILIPOLLAS.

Siento las duras palabras, pero la realidad es lo que tiene.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (23 May 2022)

En mi entorno cercano hay 3 chicas con hijos de diferentes padres. Entorno digo que conozca, no son amigas, las saludo porque nos conocemos, pero son personas que veo habitualmente. No sé si será muy habitual por ahí.

Todas emparejadas con un tercero. Están muy buenas las 3, eso sí, con buenos empleos.

Pero vamos, no me involucro yo con una chica así ni harto de vino. Porque conozco algún detalle y que si una no se habla con uno de los ex y la suegra, el otro ex no sé qué.
Unas historias para no dormir para al final qué, ¿pegar un triste polvo de domingo por la mañana, rápido y sin interés?

Tenía amistad con una mujer mayor cuya hija es madre soltera. No está mal: alta, delgada, bastante mona. Un día me sale con que si conozco a su hija, que le parezco guapo, que podría un día quedar con ella, no sé qué.
Le contesto que estoy soltero por decisión propia, que no quiero compartir mi vida con nadie. Y la tipa empezó que si soy un cabrón, que una mujer merece rehacer su vida, que si su hija no tiene derecho a que la quieran por tener familia.
Le dije que no es cuestión de hijos o no hijos, simplemente no me apetece estar con nadie.
Ya no me habla.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> *Tenía amistad con una mujer mayo*r *cuya hija es madre soltera*. No está mal: alta, delgada, bastante mona. Un día me sale con que si conozco a su hija, que le parezco guapo, que podría un día quedar con ella, no sé qué.
> *Le contesto que estoy soltero por decisión propia*, que no quiero compartir mi vida con nadie. Y la tipa empezó que si soy un cabrón, que una mujer merece rehacer su vida, que si su hija no tiene derecho a que la quieran por tener familia.
> Le dije que no es cuestión de hijos o no hijos, simplemente no me apetece estar con nadie.
> *Ya no me habla*.



Hete aquí el valor concedido a la amistad

Pero oye, que siempre dicen que tienen cientos de amigos y amigas para hacer planes y tal....(para no sentirse solas, criticas a otras personas y que les escuchen sus paranoias)


----------



## DVD1975 (23 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *A dia de hoy:*
> 
> 1. "Una mujer puede tener un hijo una persona y luego esa persona dejarla."
> ¿No ha tenido tiempo esa mujer para conocer a esa persona, convivir con ella los años que ella hubiera querido, saber absolútamente todo sobre esa persona, hacer vida marital antes y despues de casarse, para poder haber hecho una decisión informada antes de tener un crio?
> ...



Las personas engañan.
Hay personas que engañan a otras.
Tú mismo no puedes poner la mano en el fuego de que tu pareja no te esté engañando si la tienes.
Te sorprenderías.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Hete aquí el valor concedido a la amistad
> 
> Pero oye, que siempre dicen que tienen cientos de amigos y amigas para hacer planes y tal....(para no sentirse solas, criticas a otras personas y que les escuchen sus paranoias)



A mí me gusta hablar las cosas como son. Y las mujeres que no tienen un grupo de amigas de toda la vida, fuerte, son un cáncer si las introduces en tu círculo. La mayor parte de las veces.

Todas las movidas que hemos tenido siempre ha sido por meter mujeres de por medio: esta se enfada con la otra por no sé qué, la otra no le apetece no se cuantos.

En la despedida de un amigo se presentaron 4 o 5 novias a hacer el subnormal y las echamos a patadas. Porque no tenían donde ir. Y lo peor es que los novios encima las defendían para que viniesen con nosotros.
Total era un plan Disney, sin putas ni movidas raras, pero coño al final es un finde de amigos que no nos vemos nunca.


----------



## tovarovsky (23 May 2022)

Cada vez que meteis vuestra pichita en el bujero de vuestra bigotuda, estais contrayendo una deuda que tarde o temprano la pagareis con intereses.


----------



## majavedu (23 May 2022)

Para evitar problemas económicos  separación total de bienes ante notario antes de casarse.


----------



## JimTonic (23 May 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/otra-de-todas-putas-jimtonic-se-salva-por-muy-poco.814201/




de mi propia cosecha


----------



## forestal92 (23 May 2022)

majavedu dijo:


> Para evitar problemas económicos  separación total de bienes ante notario antes de casarse.



Eso no impide que se pueda quedar en el piso. No casarse es la primera regla, y aún así hay riesgo.


----------



## majavedu (23 May 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Eso no impide que se pueda quedar en el piso. No casarse es la primera regla, y aún así hay riesgo.



Pues dejar estipulado eso en el escrito de separación de bienes ante notario.
Y si se niega a realizar el acuerdo -> no casarse bajo ningún concepto
Edito porque el acuerdo hay que hacerlo te cases o no, ya que puede haber hijos o futuras demandas.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (23 May 2022)

Todo es culpa nuestra. Los hombres de verdad jamas hubieran permitido esta situacion. Al minimo intento de aprobar leyes que los redujeran a betas proveedores hubieran salido a la calle a quemarlo todo.
Pero como no es asi nos jodemos. No entendemos como funciona el poder. Hemos olvidado el nuestro, somos la fuerza de la especie, el miedo tiene que ser nuestra arma. Esas charos del PSOE tendrian que temblar cada vez que dieran un argumento en nuestra contra. Pero no lo hacen al reves se sienten seguras cada vez que nos atacan.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

majavedu dijo:


> Pues dejar estipulado eso en el escrito de separación de bienes ante notario.
> Y si se niega a realizar el acuerdo -> no casarse bajo ningún concepto
> Edito porque el acuerdo hay que hacerlo te cases o no, ya que puede haber hijos o futuras demandas.



si no estoy equivocado, aunque haya separacion de bienes y el piso sea tuyo, si hay niños menores de edad y le dan a ella la custodia se queda viviendo en el piso y tu te aguantas

si hay custodia compartida ya no se como va la cosa

aunque igual hay casos y casos, algún abogado que lea que nos aclare


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Todo es culpa nuestra. Los hombres de verdad jamas hubieran permitido esta situacion. Al minimo intento de aprobar leyes que nos redujeran a betas proveedores hubieran salido a la calle a quemarlo todo.
> Pero como no es asi nos jodemos. No entendemos como funciona el poder. Hemos olvidado el nuestro, somos la fuerza de la especie, el miedo tiene que ser nuestra arma. Esas charos del PSOE tendrian que temblar cada vez que dieran un argumento en nuestra contra. Pero no lo hacen al reves se sienten seguras cada vez que nos atacan.



yo diría mas bien que el problema está en los políticos varones

que no se atreven a mover ni un dedo por el varón porque saben que en ese momento el lobby feminista les va a llamar machistas 24/7 hasta destruir su carrera política y conseguir que ninguna mujer les vote

y como en España los políticos no estan para servir a la sociedad, sino que la política es su forma de vida (y a veces, les da la oportunidad de forrarse)

pues ya sabemos lo que hay 

imaginate que Feijoo hablase en contra de la LIVG

luego en el debate de candidatos le preguntaria el presidente ¿Sr. Feijoo, usted esta a favor del maltrato, verdad?

y cualquier asesor se Feijoo sabe que eso no puede pasar, porque a las mujeres se les manipula por las emociones mucho mas facilmente que a los hombres y son mucho mas gregarias, y tras ese debate CERO mujeres votarian a Feijoo


----------



## eltonelero (23 May 2022)

La gente infravalora y menosprecia las pajas. Insultan a la gente llamadoles pajilleros pero es un arma brutal. 
Un buen pajote te descarga la mente y tienes resuelto un impulso fisiológico que puede influirte en hacer tonterías. 
No es como sexo, pero una vez descargado el manubrio por una hora te da igual que se te presente un pibón frente a tu casa que no le vas a pagar ni una fanta. Mano de santo (nunca mejor dicho) 
Pajotes, putas (si recurres a ellas) te pueden ahorrar años de disgustos, salud y miles de euros. 
Que te llamen pajillero, putero, nuncafollista pero tu con una sonrisa en la cara y una copa de vino/birra/whisky desde tu sofá o bar favorito te sientes al timón de tu vida.


----------



## greendoormas (23 May 2022)

Es todo una mentira.
Casaros que vais a follar todos los día,os diran palabras hermosas y os tratarán como a reyes..el dinero no les importa sólo el amorrrr.
Y si es por la iglesia...será para toda la vida.
Viva el amor verdadero...


----------



## EGO (23 May 2022)

La moraleja es la de siempre,como en la escena de la pelicula depredador.

Los betas que corren detras de las mujeres acaban despellejados por el sistema.

No seais ese betilla.Sed Dutch y saldreis vivos de la jungla.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 May 2022)

Amig@s que van a festivales y conciertos vuelven con pulgas...


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (23 May 2022)

qué problema tenéis? que una mujer dejó a un hombre? pues igual que pasa al revés. Los hijos, al no ser del hombre, me imagino que será mucho más fácil librarse se pensión y demás. si no se ha librado es que ha sido tonto.
hubiera sido muchísimo peor si hubiera tenido hijos biológocos con la parienta.


----------



## Archimanguina (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> el Karma para la mujer no existe en España
> 
> hay un ministerio que trabaja todos los días para que pase lo que pase, el varón sea quien reme y aguante
> 
> ...



no se forjan imperios sin esclavos....tener cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

En algunos países estamos viviendo una etapa de transición de modelos de formas de vida radicalmente diferentes a lo que siempre fue y sigue siendo en la mayor parte del mundo. 

Los países que antes se llamaban cristianos y ahora socialdemócratas o feministas en concreto los que han sido " más atacados " con el coronavirus que somos una pequeña proporción de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta.

Hasta esta nueva etapa el esquema estaba claro : 

- los adolescentes buscaban pareja y se enamoraban antes de los 20 años pero no llegaban al sexo puesto que era para después del matrimonio. La virginidad era un valor moral supremo . Las madres advertían seriamente a sus hijas que si daban a los hombres lo que deseaban , luego se quedarían tiradas como un despojo.

- el chaval iba a la mili y en ese tiempo echaba mucho de menos a su novia a la que prometía casarse tan pronto acabase el servicio militar y encontrase un trabajo. Se casaban y ya en la luna de miel ella quedaba preñada del primero de sus 6 hijos de media ( que para eso se casaban , para formar un hogar o familia numerosa , una unidad reproductiva no para tener el polvo asegurado que parece que es el objetivo actual )

- Como el hombre era el que trabajaba* , le entregaba el sueldo a la mujer que era la encargada de la logística del hogar. ES AQUÍ DONDE ESTÁ LA CLAVE ! *
Las mujeres estaban tan ocupadas con sus tareas de casa , atendiendo a los hijos y administrando el dinero ... que no le quedaban ganas de plantearse otras alternativas . Sólo las viudas o las solteronas tenían que trabajar puesto que no tenían marido que las mantuviese .

Las españolas actuales al ganarse la vida por su cuenta , ven al hombre como un compañero de piso , como un complemento para su uso y disfrute , como un electrodoméstico que cuando deja de funcionar puede ser fácilmente reemplazado por un Satisfyer . 

- al desaparecer el reproche social a la infidelidad y los cambios de pareja y haberse convertido el divorcio en una normalidad pues es una tentación que siempre flota por la cabeza de las parejas cuando inevitablemente llegan los problemas o el aburrimiento . O LA PÉRDIDA DE ATRACTIVO que siempre es inevitable .

- Aún siendo España el país del mundo con más divorcios las cifras son falsas . Son muchísimos más . Sólo se cuentan aquellos que se hacen de forma legal. Pero hay muchísimas parejas de hecho que luego se separan sin que conste en ningún lado la relación. 

- Lo que tendría que calcularse es la cantidad de parejas que tiene una mujer española a lo largo de su vida que equivalen al número de divorcios.


----------



## inteño (23 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> La gente infravalora y menosprecia las pajas. Insultan a la gente llamadoles pajilleros pero es un arma brutal.
> Un buen pajote te descarga la mente y tienes resuelto un impulso fisiológico que puede influirte en hacer tonterías.
> No es como sexo, pero una vez descargado el manubrio por una hora te da igual que se te presente un pibón frente a tu casa que no le vas a pagar ni una fanta. Mano de santo (nunca mejor dicho)
> Pajotes, putas (si recurres a ellas) te pueden ahorrar años de disgustos, salud y miles de euros.
> Que te llamen pajillero, putero, nuncafollista pero tu con una sonrisa en la cara y una copa de vino/birra/whisky desde tu sofá o bar favorito te sientes al timón de tu vida.



Por eso lo ridiculizan, porque va contra sus intereses. Como las putas: son los esquiroles de su racionamiento.


----------



## Jotagb (23 May 2022)

Mis dies, no cambiaría ni una coma, más vale solo que mal acompañado


----------



## Vientosolar (23 May 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> No creas, los niños están en la fase tonta de la juventud, la impronta que ha dejado en ellos no creo que se borre tan pronto.
> La vida da muchas vueltas y a lo mejor dentro de 10 años vuelven con el padre y dejan a la pelleja de la madre...



El problema es que NO es el padre.


----------



## Debunker (23 May 2022)

El resultado de esa historia, podría ser y de hecho lo es en millones de casos , el mismo, aunque los hijos fueran directamente hijos biológicos por el protagonista. 

De hecho si en esa familia no hubiera padre , si esos hijos hubieran sido criados solo por la madre, el resultado sería el mismo. 

Los jóvenes actuales cuando no necesitan de los padres o los necesitan poco, si te he visto no me acuerdo, como mucho un contacto superficial , unas felicitaciones el día de la Madre y en Navidad y el resto es, no me cuentes tu vida que, yo tengo bastante con la mía , aunque tu te estés muriendo, aunque sufras de una soledad atroz, aunque te mueras por abrazarlos y besarlos, ni te miran , ni saben como vas vestida aunque hayas hecho esfuerzos para ponerte tus mejores galas y complacerles de no quejarte de nada porque si en esas contadas veces que puedes explicar tu situación a todos se te ocurre hacerlo, eres una aguafiestas y lo mejor es cancelar las reuniones familiares. 

Es lo que hay


----------



## Josant2022 (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Conozco a una familiar que es el mismo caso que comentas, pero cambiando madre soltera por viudo con tres hijos. En cuanto mi prima tuvo criados a los 3 hijos, patadon, no si antes intentar quedarse EL PISO DE MI PRIMA. Prima que por cierto se ha quedado paranoide, de que la vienen a entrar a casa y moverle las cosas.

Hay de todo en esta vida. No solo mujeres hdp con mucho morro, también hombres que las tratan de chachas.


----------



## urano (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Me espero al dvd


----------



## Camarlengolazo (23 May 2022)

VOY A LA MINA CANTANDO!!!!!


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (23 May 2022)

Si ya hacen cosas como esta con tus larvas, imagínate si las larvas ni son tuyas.
Poco me parece.


----------



## Vorsicht (23 May 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Mi padrastro se juntó con mi madre divorciada, mi hermano y yo le debemos mucho.
> Ha puesto dinero ( mucho, demasiado) , paciencia y amor por mi madre
> Nunca le hemos tratado mal pero tampoco hemos sido demasiado afectuosos con el. Nunca le llamamos padre.
> 
> ...



Tus palabras no te hacen reflexionar sobre tu ingratitud?
No obstante, tu hija está salvándote del infierno.


----------



## Vientosolar (23 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Conozco a una familiar que es el mismo caso que comentas, pero cambiando madre soltera por viudo con tres hijos. En cuanto mi prima tuvo criados a los 3 hijos, patadon, no si antes intentar quedarse EL PISO DE MI PRIMA. Prima que por cierto se ha quedado paranoide, de que la vienen a entrar a casa y moverle las cosas.
> 
> Hay de todo en esta vida. No solo mujeres hdp con mucho morro, también hombres que las tratan de chachas.



En España hace mucho que esas cosas no pasan si la mujer no quiere, porque solamente tienen que marcar un número (gratuito) para arruinar la vida a un hombre. Yo conozco casos como el que cuentas en países de Sudamérica, pero con la plena colaboración de la mujer, que jamás hizo caso ni a la madre ni a otros parientes que le advirtieron que estaba siendo muy tonta.


----------



## bullish consensus (23 May 2022)

Sois unos pardillos, si quieres un cambio de vida iros a Turquía, allí las cosas son como deben ser.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (23 May 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


>



Acaba en la cárcel ahora, la única opción que quieren es que seas marica


----------



## Tacañete (23 May 2022)

Todas estas historias truculentas donde tantos pardillos lo pierden todo seguro que no se gestan de golpe. Irán paso a paso y cada cesión es el comienzo de la siguiente. El pardillo conoce a la divorciada, esta le convence para vivir juntos, cuando viven juntos lo convence para casarse, una vez casado lo hace para que adopte al hijo, y así, paso a paso, con cesiones parciales que irán precedidas de coacciones, amenazas y carantoñas, hasta la derrota final. Lo mejor es no empezar, si no se es un magnífico psicólogo que te permita evaluar rápidamente a la persona, mejor no dar ni el primer paso.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

La realidad - hay mujeres maltratadas y violadas, si, pero numericamente ¿ son tantas como para montar la gran maquinaria medíatica y política que hay sobre la cuestión? muere mucha mas gente por suicidios, accidentes laborales o accidentes de tráfico . Tambien hay muchos hombres arruinados con la vida destrozada por falsas denuncias, muchos abocados al suicidio o al alcoholismo por exclusión social.......y son una realidad ignorada.

La realidad que nos quieren hacer creer....que todos somos unos violadores


----------



## manstein (23 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Conozco un caso muy similar, el parguela de libro con buen sueldo, conoce a mujer del caribe con dos hijos, se casa con ella y para más inri reconoce a los hijos, al cabo de años de relación liana por uno más joven.
> 
> PD: no continúes nunca la partida guardada por otro y sobre todo nunca confiar en una mujer que no sea tu madre



Tampoco puedes fiarte de tu madre


----------



## EXTOUAREG (23 May 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> el tío crio los hijos y la calentó la cama durante una temporada, cuando dejó de ser útil le echó de su vida, la mujer fue una arpía estratega pero es una muy mala historia, yo conozco varios pagafantas y una sobresale entre todas, ahí va y es 100 x 100 verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo que veo es que hay mucho tío criado a las faldas de mamá incapaz de vivir sin tener una pareja, buscan una relación y se quedan con lo primero que encuentran con tal de no estar solteros y solos sentimentalmente.

Todo lo que estáis exponiendo en el hilo gira en torno a esto, la gente tiene terror a estar sola.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

manstein dijo:


> Tampoco puedes fiarte de tu madre



el truco esta en no fijarte en como tu madre te trata a ti, sino en como trata a tu padre y en especial a su padre y a sus hermanos para saber quien es de verdad tu madre

las mujeres son esclavas de la imposición social y ser una mala madre está muy mal visto socialmente, al menos de momento

ya hay un movimiento feminista que pretende normalizar la aceptación social de ser una mala madre






Crítica feminista sobre la noción de la buena madre


El presente artículo es parte de la investigación de Tesis de Maestría en Estudios Culturales y tiene como propósito socializar un breve recorrido sobre la c...



www.redalyc.org













Una mirada feminista: las malas madres en el Patriarcado - Viento Sur


Los nuevos feminismos han sacado a la luz una serie de temas muy incómodos y entre ellos está la maternidad. Ser madre en nuestra sociedad, carga con una pesada losa, un ideal impuesto por la religión cristiana, el patriarcado y el capitalismo sobre ser buena o mala madre que no coincide con la...




vientosur.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El resultado de esa historia, podría ser y de hecho lo es en millones de casos , el mismo, aunque los hijos fueran directamente hijos biológicos por el protagonista.
> 
> De hecho si en esa familia no hubiera padre , si esos hijos hubieran sido criados solo por la madre, el resultado sería el mismo.
> 
> ...



Es triste la forma que tienes de contarlo. no son los hechos sino la forma de interpretarlos.
Quizás te olvidas como te comportaste tú con tus propios padres.
Es que eso siempre fue ley de vida, igual que los pájaros cuando se van del nido y sus padres los expulsan de su territorio.

Lectura del santo evangelio según san Mateo (Mt 19,3-12):
En aquel tiempo, se acercaron a Jesús unos fariseos y le preguntaron, para ponerlo a prueba: «¿Es lícito a uno repudiar a su mujer por cualquier motivo?»

Él les respondió: «¿No habéis leído que el Creador, en el principio, los creó hombre y mujer, y dijo: "Por eso dejará el hombre a su padre y a su madre, y se unirá a su mujer, y serán los dos una sola carne"? De modo que ya no son dos, sino una sola carne. Pues lo que Dios ha unido, que no lo separe el hombre.»

Ellos insistieron: «¿Y por qué mandó Moisés darle acta de repudio y repudiarla?»

Él les contestó: «Por la dureza de vuestro corazón os permitió Moisés repudiar a vuestras mujeres; pero, al principio, no era así. Pero yo os digo yo que, si uno repudia a su mujer –no hablo de unión ilegítima– y se casa con otra, comete adulterio.»

( Lo mismo dice cualquier otra doctrina o civilización que hubo y habrá en el mundo, después de que se extinga la civilización satánico- feminista)


----------



## Marco Porcio (23 May 2022)

Es increíble la cantidad de madres solteras de menos de 25 años que hay, sin divorciar ni nada claro. Es lo que buscan al fin y al cabo, de los pocos hijos españoles que nazcan que sean cuantos mas de madres solteras y con genes de un padre de m..., éxito asegurado. Alguna vez he podido hablar con alguna y oye, bien orgullosas de serlo que ella es lo que buscaba juas juas. No se están cagando por dentro en toda su puta vida no que va. En fin, lo fácil que lo tienen todo en que son un poco guapas, buscar un buen hombre que las trate bien y les pague todo y formar una familia feliz, y van directas al abismo por la propaganda como un pollo sin cabeza.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (23 May 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> el chaval tiene 27 años y es amigo de mi hijo desde el colegio, fue el único que decidió no estudiar y empezó muy joven a trabajar con su padre en una carpintería metálica, siempre ha sido el que más money manejaba de todos los amigos, buenos coches, buenas fiestas, buenas vacaciones …



Tu amigo tuvo la suerte que su padre le "enchufó" en la carpintería, si no igual no hubiese trabajado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Es increíble la cantidad de madres solteras de menos de 25 años que hay. Es lo que buscan al fin y al cabo, de los pocos hijos españoles que nazcan que sean cuantos mas de madres solteras y con genes de un padre de m..., éxito asegurado. Alguna vez he podido hablar con alguna y oye, bien orgullosas de serlo que ella es lo que buscaba juas juas. No se están cagando por dentro en toda su puta vida no que va. En fin, lo fácil que lo tienen todo en que son un poco guapas, buscar un buen hombre que las trate bien y les pague todo y formar una familia feliz, y van directas al abismo por la propaganda como un pollo sin cabeza.




Se ha diseñado para España la destrucción de las familias y el concepto de matrimonio como unidad reproductiva.

De hecho los mismos que con tanto afán se preocuparon de legalizar " el matrimonio homosexual " ( me refiero al criminal de Zapatonto ) son los que más hacen por destruir a las familias españolas . 

El plan kalergi delante de nuestros ojos mientras la gente jijea.






En 1964 nacieron en España 700.000 niños y en 2021 nacieron 338.532 muchos hijos de extranjeros . Galicia ahora tiene menos población que en 1972


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/5001672/0/el-numero-de-bebes-nacidos-de-mujeres-con-mas-de-45-anos-en-espana-se-dispara-un-42-8-en-el-primer-trimestre-del-ano/ Hemos comprobado en estos dos años de ataque de ingeniería social llamado coronavirus, lo fácil es es manipular y dirigir a millones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## François (23 May 2022)

Pero mojó el churrete gratis.


----------



## manottas (23 May 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Es increíble la cantidad de madres solteras de menos de 25 años que hay, sin divorciar ni nada claro. Es lo que buscan al fin y al cabo, de los pocos hijos españoles que nazcan que sean cuantos mas de madres solteras y con genes de un padre de m..., éxito asegurado. Alguna vez he podido hablar con alguna y oye, bien orgullosas de serlo que ella es lo que buscaba juas juas. No se están cagando por dentro en toda su puta vida no que va. En fin, lo fácil que lo tienen todo en que son un poco guapas, buscar un buen hombre que las trate bien y les pague todo y formar una familia feliz, y van directas al abismo por la propaganda como un pollo sin cabeza.



A mí me hace gracia son las madres coraje solteras. 

Manottas: ¿Y el padre?

Madre coraje: no, no tiene padre. Yo soy la mamá y el papá del crío. 

M. Ah claro así es más difícil. Si por lo menos lo reconociera te pasaría la pensión por el niño. 

M.c. no, si.. la manutención del niño si la pasa...


----------



## nomah (23 May 2022)

has sido útil los mismos años que un coche


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (23 May 2022)

Creo que el primer error es del susodicho por liarse con madre soltera


----------



## ElMatareyes (23 May 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Mi padrastro se juntó con mi madre divorciada, mi hermano y yo le debemos mucho.
> Ha puesto dinero ( mucho, demasiado) , paciencia y amor por mi madre
> Nunca le hemos tratado mal pero tampoco hemos sido demasiado afectuosos con el. Nunca le llamamos padre.
> 
> ...



Oye o redactas como el culo o no se entiende bien que quieres decir
Entonces habeis aprendido mucho de él? Pero ahora que tu madre lo ha dejado, le habeis dado de lado?
No entiendo un carajo, si asi se paga a alguien que "le debeis mucho".
Expliquese.


----------



## la_trotona (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> La realidad - hay mujeres maltratadas y violadas, si, pero numericamente ¿ son tantas como para montar la gran maquinaria medíatica y política que hay sobre la cuestión? muere mucha mas gente por suicidios, accidentes laborales o accidentes de tráfico . Tambien hay muchos hombres arruinados con la vida destrozada por falsas denuncias, muchos abocados al suicidio o al alcoholismo por exclusión social.......y son una realidad ignorada.
> 
> La realidad que nos quieren hacer creer....que todos somos unos violadores



Tratan de magnificarlo con el fin de conseguir que la gente no proteste mucho para alimentar las redes clientelares.


----------



## la_trotona (23 May 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Todo es culpa nuestra. Los hombres de verdad jamas hubieran permitido esta situacion. Al minimo intento de aprobar leyes que los redujeran a betas proveedores hubieran salido a la calle a quemarlo todo.
> Pero como no es asi nos jodemos. No entendemos como funciona el poder. Hemos olvidado el nuestro, somos la fuerza de la especie, el miedo tiene que ser nuestra arma. Esas charos del PSOE tendrian que temblar cada vez que dieran un argumento en nuestra contra. Pero no lo hacen al reves se sienten seguras cada vez que nos atacan.



¿Y eso es...? Correcto,porque se sienten respaldadas por el poder político.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (23 May 2022)

El fulano de la historia parece la mujer del matrimonio, llorando porque la pareja no le hace caso porque trabaja todo el día, llorando porque los hijos que ni son suyos son ya independientes y no le piden ir a los columpios, patético.

Desesperado por obtener atención.


----------



## Smoker (23 May 2022)

Las que tienen hijos solo para follar salvo que tú tb tengas... Y ni eso...


----------



## Patito Feo (23 May 2022)

https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9096675


----------



## manottas (23 May 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Es increíble la cantidad de madres solteras de menos de 25 años que hay, sin divorciar ni nada claro. Es lo que buscan al fin y al cabo, de los pocos hijos españoles que nazcan que sean cuantos mas de madres solteras y con genes de un padre de m..., éxito asegurado. Alguna vez he podido hablar con alguna y oye, bien orgullosas de serlo que ella es lo que buscaba juas juas. No se están cagando por dentro en toda su puta vida no que va. En fin, lo fácil que lo tienen todo en que son un poco guapas, buscar un buen hombre que las trate bien y les pague todo y formar una familia feliz, y van directas al abismo por la propaganda como un pollo sin cabeza.





ATARAXIO dijo:


> Se ha diseñado para España la destrucción de las familias y el concepto de matrimonio comi unidad reproductiva.
> 
> El plan kalergi delante de nuestros ojos mientras la gente jijea.
> 
> ...



Es que la sociedad actual se ha convertido en un "checklist" donde hay que hacer ciertas cosas si o si sin importar si realmente lo necesitas, si tienes bases para hacerlo, si realmente lo quieres hacer. Y te ves casos de parejas forzadas o autoforzadas a realizar actos irreflexivos o sin base.

Resumen de la vida:

-. Hay que hacer despedida de soltera y con muchos boys porque es lo que se lleva....ahh y ahora tambien viaje de soltera a R. Dominicana

-. Hay que casarse por coj... con un bodorrio de la hostia....si o si aunque no tenga un duro.... y sacar pasta invitando a todo Dios aunque ni lo conozcas.

-. Hay que gastarse lo que no se tiene en un vestido de novia de 5000 euros para 2 horas, banquete que ni la reina de Saba.

-. Hay que tener un hijo aunque sabes que la relacion es una p.... mierda porque tengo 38 años y se me pasa el arroz porque he estado de picaflor follando con todo lo que se menea porque la mujer tenemos derecho a ser libres.
-. Pero como vamos a alquilar!!!! Hay que "cipotecarse" aunque se tenga 2 sueldos precarios de mierda....

-. Amor!!! pero la casa no vamos a vivir asi, no? Hay que reformarla. yo alli no me meto.

-. Ufff yo no puedo trabajar y con el niño. He pensado en dejar el trabajo y asi puedo cuidar al niño y nos ahorramos la guarderia.....

-. Cari!!! necesito sentirme realizada porque la casa me mata todo el dia (eso si, me veo todos los programas de la tv y las telenovelas) he pensado que podriamos meter una niñera y de paso que limpie y arregle la casa, asi puedo salir con las amigas.

-. Eh tu gilipollas!!! Vago de lo coj... no haces nada ahi sentado.... Pero amor me levante a las 5 am para ir a currar y acabo de llegar y son las 8 pm..... Ah claro, como que yo no trabajo en casa no?

-. ¿Amor con quien hablas?.... No con la gente del IG, FB, WP, ..... si pero son las 3 am y no puedo dormir..... ¿Ahora tu me vas a decir con quien puedo hablas?

-. Necesito un tiempo para reflexionar....ya no me quieres como antes, siento que esto no va bien. ....

-. Un mes despues.... Visita de la policia al trabajo por viogen y cartita del juzgado pidiendo el divorcio y alejamiento.

-. Mes y medio despues...novios/ligues/amiguitos metidos en tu excasa, ex cama, ex mujer...


----------



## RFray (23 May 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> En mi entorno cercano hay 3 chicas con hijos de diferentes padres. Entorno digo que conozca, no son amigas, las saludo porque nos conocemos, pero son personas que veo habitualmente. No sé si será muy habitual por ahí.
> 
> Todas emparejadas con un tercero. Están muy buenas las 3, eso sí, con buenos empleos.
> 
> ...



"Amistad con una mujer"


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Es que la sociedad actual se ha convertido en un "checklist" donde hay que hacer ciertas cosas si o si sin importar si realmente lo necesitas, si tienes bases para hacerlo, si realmente lo quieres hacer. Y te ves casos de parejas forzadas o autoforzadas a realizar actos irreflexivos o sin base.
> 
> Resumen de la vida:
> 
> ...



jajaja, lo de tener a la mujer en casa sin trabajar y tener servicio doméstico pagado por el marido que se deja los cuernos trabajando lo conozco

el tipo de mujer que aspira a eso: universitaria de carrera pinta y colorea sin trabajo que justifica el no ser demandada en el mercado laboral con "todo el trabajo que le dan los hijos " que se cree que como su madre es ama de casa sin estudios ella tiene mas nivel y que lo de fregar y poner lavadoras no es para ella

ME PREGUNTO: con lavavajillas, lavadora, thermomix, supermercado por internet a domicilio, y los dos niños 8 horas al dia en la guarderia..... ¿se suda mucho siendo madre?.......joder, si tuviera cinco hijos en la posguerra cuando la ropa se lavaba en el rio del pueblo y había que ordeñar la vaca y cuidar las gallinas todavía....


----------



## Marco Porcio (23 May 2022)

manottas dijo:


> A mí me hace gracia son las madres coraje solteras.
> 
> Manottas: ¿Y el padre?
> 
> ...



Son situaciones muy tristes las de las madres solteras jóvenes la verdad, pero es que es lo que se han buscado joer, como dejan que se la meta una mierda humana de tio que ya se sabe que si pasa algo se ira por patas y encima dejando su semilla de mierda? Por mucho que estuvieran engañadas es que no hay excusa que valga. Luego te dicen que no se podía de sabe que el padre se iría y tal si claro juas juas, lo sabíamos todos menos tu. 

En cualquier caso siento respeto por ellas porque no han matado a su hijo con un aborto. Siempre que no usen la viogen ni sucias tácticas tendran mis respetos e incluso mi ayuda en la medida de lo posible, pero tienen un futuro que da pena, porque esos hijos seguramente se convertirán en balas perdidas y le darán a sus madres desgracia tras desgracia. Su calvario no ha hecho más que empezar, y todo por no pensar un minimisimo. Todos conocemos casos a patadas, en fin, otro éxito de los servidores del maligno que pastorean a las masas hacia el abismo.


----------



## Lady_A (23 May 2022)

Mi opinion sobre el caso es que es una historia comun de pareja que se separa con el tiempo, la única diferencia es que los hijos los aportaba ella pero que esos niños son adolescentes y se comportan como adolescentes.

Si puedes mandarle un mensaje al tipo decirle que los adolescentes son tontos y en general los tios y salvo excepciones, suelen ser bastantes fríos mas a esas edades, pero que es el único padre que han conocido. Ya que parece que el padre biológico no existe y que si sigue por ahi y se llevaban bien antes, no dude en que volverán y mantendrá una relacion con ellos. Pero que tampoco espere fuegos artificiales, pues hasta los hijos biológicos al crecer se vuelven fríos y algo distantes.

Cuando esos hombres crezcan y tengan hijos, si mantiene mas o menos el trato, va a tener nietos aunque no sean suyos, porque es cuando uno se convierte en padre o madre cuando mas entiende el papel de que sus hijos tengan abuelo o abuela.

Que no desespere, que si no fue mal tipo y no lo parece, al menos los hijos entenderán que solo han tenido una figura paterna. Pero si creen que no se porto bien por algo con su madre o ellos no hay nada que hacer. Pero tal parece que simplemente es la adolescencia, los 15 y 17 años son malos para todos y ahora mismo tampoco deben saber donde estan realmente




Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Mi padrastro se juntó con mi madre divorciada, mi hermano y yo le debemos mucho.
> Ha puesto dinero ( mucho, demasiado) , paciencia y amor por mi madre
> Nunca le hemos tratado mal pero tampoco hemos sido demasiado afectuosos con el. Nunca le llamamos padre.
> 
> ...




¿Pero vosotros tenias padre, no?

Osea tu padre biológico no hizo la del humo. Al final si tu tienes padre biológico aunque no le veas tanto ese es tu padre, el otro no, pero eso no significa que no le quieras o le tengas afecto pues ha estado ahi mas tiempo que tu padre biológico, al menos mas horas.

La pregunta es:

¿Te llamaba el hijo? Seguro que no si tu padre aun ejercía como el.

Supongo que tu historia seria distinta si tu padre biológico no estuviera.


----------



## rulifu (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Pensar así es como pensar que para que vas a hacer algo en la vida si al final te vas a morir y dentro de 100 años nadie se acordará de ti, ni tu descendencia mas allegada. 

Algo hay que hacer en la vida y lo que sea al menos disfrutarlo en el momento en el que se está haciendo. Las lamentaciones no sirve de nada, lo que te da la vida es tan frágil que te lo quita en cualquier momento.


----------



## Marco Porcio (23 May 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Hay que escuchar ópera:
> 
> La donna è mobile
> Qual piuma al vento
> ...



Jajajaja capichi


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En algunos países estamos viviendo una etapa de transición de modelos de formas de vida radicalmente diferentes a lo que siempre fue y sigue siendo en la mayor parte del mundo.
> 
> Los países que antes se llamaban cristianos y ahora socialdemócratas o feministas en concreto los que han sido " más atacados " con el coronavirus que somos una pequeña proporción de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta.
> 
> ...




Sois ultra negativos.

No veis que en realidad la nueva situación ha jodido a la mujer. No a los 20, ni a los 30, pero a los 50, la que no ha jugado bien sus cartas, está absolutamente acabada. El muro es infranqueable para las mujeres. Solo lo saltan cuatro con genéticas privilegiadas, mucho dinero para retoques y trabajo de gimnasio + dieta dura. De hecho con la nueva sociedad adicta a la imagen es aún mas frustrante para ellas.

¿Creéis que las mujeres maduras quieren follar en tinder? Lo que quieren es un compañero con dinero y de buen ver, que les acompañe en la vida, el folleteo es muy secundario. Solo lo utilizan de gancho, pero claro, el cebo cada vez es menos apetecible.

Aprended a generar dinero, cultivar la mente, haced deporte, levantar hierros, comed sano, tened estilo. A los 50 estaréis mil veces mas apetecibles que una de vuestra edad. Tenéis unos 15 años mas de mercado accesible desde los 35 que ellas.

Es una aberración irse con una mujer mucho mayor, salvo que tenga algo muy muy especial.

Ellas lo saben, y se han buscado un arma legal para esclavizar hombres y equilibrar el juego, porque saben que la mayoría de los hombres dejaríamos a la contraría por una mas joven, una vez quitados los prejuicios del divorcio.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2022)

Lo que describe ese forero, por desgracia, es la tónica general de los carapadres hoy en dia.

Me refiero tambien a padres biologicos, a familias "normales".

O sea conforme la chavalada cumple sus 13 o 15 años empiezan a sudar de todo. Es "normal" biológicamente hablando, la gente se hace adulta y quiere vivir su vida. Sin embargo en esta sociedad actual la peña está hasta los 30 o más en casa de los padres, produciéndose curiosísimas situaciones, pero básicamente el padre acaba siendo el "tonto útil" que paga facturas y ya.

Supongo que si además los hijos no son biológicos la sensación de haber hecho el gilipollas es ligeramente mayor, pero no mucho mayor que la de un carapadre normal cuyos hijos pasan de el y cuya mujer ya no le da sexo ni afecto.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (23 May 2022)

La última esperanza de mi vida y lo único que me motiva es conseguir que el reseteo emocional y/o ghosting que nos hacen sea un delito de maltrato psicológico.

En este caso no es tan claro ya que venía con larvas...pero en otros con casos no.


----------



## Jake el perro (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> simplemente te han amortizado y ya no eres útil.



Ja ja ja ahí está la clave


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 May 2022)

Cuckold... O en cristianó, le han preparado la del Cuco. A cambio de un par de polvos mal hechaos con una Charo premenopausica ha hecho de omega proveedor de larvas ajenas, sin enjendrar propias.
Le está bien empleado por mangina imbecil.
Quién da pan a perro ajeno, pierde pan y pierde perro.


----------



## la_trotona (23 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Alimentar larvas de otros.. pufff...
> 
> Osea en el instituto la colega se follaba al buenorro, y ahora el feo debe mantenerlas.
> 
> Negocio redondo tener papo en este país.



Si hay tontos que lo aceptan.


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 May 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


>



Dentro de poco no, gracias a la Montero y las feminazis...


----------



## B. Golani (23 May 2022)

grom dijo:


> Criar los hijos DE OTRO no parece la mejor estrategia evolutiva, la verdad.



la estrategia del cuco


----------



## Gonzalor (23 May 2022)

*“quienes inician RELACIÓN con una mujer MADRE SOLTERA o DIVORCIADA” son GILIPOLLAS.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2022)

E


BogadeAriete dijo:


> Dentro de poco no, gracias a la Montero y las feminazis...



s lo que quieren. Un hombre sin sexo se vuelve loco. Si no hay putas tendrás que tragar con pedorras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2022)

grom dijo:


> Criar los hijos DE OTRO no parece la mejor estrategia evolutiva, la verdad.



Y todo se resume en esto. No críes a los hijos de otro. Igual de pequeños te llamarán papá, pero cuando crezcan no serás nada para ellos.


----------



## Zoeric (23 May 2022)

Calzonazos


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Sois ultra negativos.
> 
> No veis que en realidad la nueva situación ha jodido a la mujer. No a los 20, ni a los 30, pero a los 50, la que no ha jugado bien sus cartas, está absolutamente acabada. El muro es infranqueable para las mujeres. Solo lo saltan cuatro con genéticas privilegiadas, mucho dinero para retoques y trabajo de gimnasio + dieta dura. De hecho con la nueva sociedad adicta a la imagen es aún mas frustrante para ellas.
> 
> ...



gracias por tu comentario . Es un clarísimo ejemplo de lo mal que están las cabezas de los españoles y lo abducida que está la población.

LA BOMBA GAY es un ataque de ingeniería social a los españoles para hacerles creer que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo Y EL DESEO SEXUAL que es lo que les esclaviza y destruye : la ansiedad y el síndrome de abstinencia !

De esa manera la población está tan distraída con conseguir el siguiente chute que no se para a pensar que está haciendo el gobierno con sus vidas. 

Han hecho creer a los españoles que la vida es drogarse con los agujeros del cuerpo. Lo mismo es el ano de un señor gordo y peludo que una vagina estéril. Por eso dicen que los travestis son mujeres : A EFECTOS PRÁCTICOS LO SON puesto que es lo que pretenden hacer con las mujeres reales : EUNUCOS DISFRAZADOS DE TRAVESTIS.

Es un ataque de la misma manera que se está atacando a UCRANIA pero con métodos mucho más radicales y eficaces puesto que todas las españolas están llegando a la menopausia y en sólo 10 años todo habrá acabado. 
La próxima generación de Españoles adorará a Alá y España se llamará Al Ándalus.

Aplaudan lo bien que lo han hecho los grandes líderes islamistas sin necesidad de bombas nucleares.

Sospechen de la mascarilla ( que es el hiyab occidental ) y del apoteósico recibimiento al emir de Qatar que indica que llegó el gran jefe. 









Un “clérigo” salafista señala el mes del Ramadán como el idóneo para conquistar Al Andalus (España)


Las victorias de los musulmanes son consecuencia de su supremacía y del mandato de Alá, dice




www.larazon.es









__





Referencias a España en la propaganda yihadista







www.seguridadinternacional.es


----------



## Busher (23 May 2022)

Hay un error en la cronologia.




Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> 8.- Llega un momento en que te das cuenta que no pintas nada,




Eso sucede el minuto 0,01 de la relacion... y es lo normal. Con un padre soltero/separado/viudo pasa igual y es LO NORMAL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> En mi entorno cercano hay 3 chicas con hijos de diferentes padres. Entorno digo que conozca, no son amigas, las saludo porque nos conocemos, pero son personas que veo habitualmente. No sé si será muy habitual por ahí.
> 
> Todas emparejadas con un tercero. Están muy buenas las 3, eso sí, con buenos empleos.
> 
> ...



Yo trabajo rodeado de charos, muchas de ellas se separan con 30 y pocos, y TODAS han intentando en algún momento que me fuera con ellas. TODAS. Ni de coña.

Lo digo siempre: con veintialgo, cuando aún tenía ilusiones y creía que había mujeres que valían la pena, podrían haberme pilado y sería padre de familia. Con más de 40 tengo claro que quiero estar solo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> En mi entorno cercano hay 3 chicas con hijos de diferentes padres. Entorno digo que conozca, no son amigas, las saludo porque nos conocemos, pero son personas que veo habitualmente. No sé si será muy habitual por ahí.
> 
> Todas emparejadas con un tercero. Están muy buenas las 3, eso sí, con buenos empleos.
> 
> ...



Y otra: esa chica ha tenido más oportunidades que las que tendremos todos los tíos de este foro en nuestra puta vida, y las tiró todas a la basura. Que no me hable de derecho a rehacer su vida.


----------



## grom (23 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y todo se resume en esto. No críes a los hijos de otro. Igual de pequeños te llamarán papá, pero cuando crezcan no serás nada para ellos.



El problema fundamental no es ese, al menos desde el punto de vista biologico.
El problema fundamental es que NO CRIAS A TUS HIJOS.

Evolutivamente, daria igual que te tires de un puente o que "decidas" no tener hijos.


----------



## Sinjar (23 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> *“quienes inician RELACIÓN con una mujer MADRE SOLTERA o DIVORCIADA” son GILIPOLLAS.*



O desesperados.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Basura humana es el término adecuado.
> 
> Son ellas las que inician la gran mayoría de procesos de divorcio.
> 
> ...



Queremos de saber más.


----------



## Gothaus (23 May 2022)

No me canso de repetirlo: a las madres solteras no mirar. Quien con una mujer soltera se acuesta, viogenizado se levanta. Nunca, nunca, nunca, nunca, nunca jamás con una madre soltera o divorciada. Nunca en un millón de billones de años.


----------



## B. Golani (23 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que hay mucho tío criado a las faldas de mamá incapaz de vivir sin tener una pareja, buscan una relación y se quedan con lo primero que encuentran con tal de no estar solteros y solos sentimentalmente.
> 
> Todo lo que estáis exponiendo en el hilo gira en torno a esto, la gente tiene terror a estar sola.



El hombre es un animal social , va en su naturaleza buscar compañia. Muchos mamiferos, aves .....buscan pareja de por vida.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 May 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No me canso de repetirlo: a las madres solteras no mirar. Quien con una mujer soltera se acuesta, viogenizado se levanta. Nunca, nunca, nunca, nunca, nunca jamás con una madre soltera o divorciada. Nunca en un millón de billones de años.




Hay que entender que muchos tienen parafilias muy raras, como comer caca, que le caguen en el pecho, o que le meen encima, y contra esos desórdenes mentales nada se puede hacer.


----------



## B. Golani (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Se ha diseñado para España la destrucción de las familias y el concepto de matrimonio comi unidad reproductiva.
> 
> El plan kalergi delante de nuestros ojos mientras la gente jijea.
> 
> ...



Ya estan los gitanos y moronegros y panchos para procrear


----------



## Gothaus (23 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hay que entender que muchos tienen parafilias muy raras, como comer caca, que le caguen en el pecho, o que le meen encima, y contra esos desórdenes mentales nada se puede hacer.



Sí, lo que pasa es que está muy generalizado y nos perjudique a todos. Y a mí, en el fondo, no me importa, sarna con gusto. Pero que luego no se quejen. Yo ya he avisado millones de veces en el ático y aquí. Y en este caso, no sólo se va con una divorciada, sino con una charo mucho mayor. Hay que ser gilipollas.


----------



## Poseidón (23 May 2022)

No me creo la actitud de los hijastros. Eso falla en la historia o mucho les tuvo que comer el tarro la madre... y durante muchos años...


----------



## B. Golani (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> jajaja, lo de tener a la mujer en casa sin trabajar y tener servicio doméstico pagado por el marido que se deja los cuernos trabajando lo conozco
> 
> el tipo de mujer que aspira a eso: universitaria de carrera pinta y colorea sin trabajo que justifica el no ser demandada en el mercado laboral con "todo el trabajo que le dan los hijos " que se cree que como su madre es ama de casa sin estudios ella tiene mas nivel y que lo de fregar y poner lavadoras no es para ella
> 
> ME PREGUNTO: con lavavajillas, lavadora, thermomix, supermercado por internet a domicilio, y los dos niños 8 horas al dia en la guarderia..... ¿se suda mucho siendo madre?.......joder, si tuviera cinco hijos en la posguerra cuando la ropa se lavaba en el rio del pueblo y había que ordeñar la vaca y cuidar las gallinas todavía....



Asi era antaño y asi deberia seguir siendo, La mujer y la sarten en la cocina esten.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> gracias por tu comentario . Es un clarísimo ejemplo de lo mal que están las cabezas de los españoles y lo abducida que está la población.
> 
> LA BOMBA GAY es un ataque de ingeniería social a los españoles para hacerles creer que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo Y EL DESEO SEXUAL que es lo que les esclaviza y destruye : la ansiedad y el síndrome de abstinencia !
> 
> ...




La verdad es que se me había escapado ese dato, pero sí, tienes razón.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

TODOS LOS ANIMALES TIENEN DOS ANSIEDADES : COMER Y FOLLAR ( LA GULA Y LA LUJURIA )

COMER lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las bacterias para conseguir energía absorbiendo la vida de otra bacteria. Se trata de matar , despedazar , triturar con los dientes y desintegrar en el estómago los elementos químicos del ser que estaba vivo para que pasen a formar parte del propio : básicamente glúcidos-lípidos y prótidos ..... fósforo, calcio, sodio, potasio, magnesio, manganeso, vitaminas etc.

Nuestras antepasadas las anémonas y las babosas marinas también comen, igual que nuestros antepasados los peces , los anfibios , reptiles y monos ...

Cada especie ha evolucionado para aprovechar los nutrientes que tiene a su alcance sean de origen vegetal o animal. De hecho la vida es una constante huida de los depredadores y una constante búsqueda de presas o alimentos ( por eso a los chavales les gustan los juegos de ordenador . En su mente está el mono que huye atemorizado de los felinos )

todos esos mecanismos y reacciones programadas vienen de serie como el sistema operativo de un ordenador. 
Luego durante el aprendizaje puedes instalar " aplicaciones " .

LA BIOQUÍMICA RECOMPENSA O CASTIGA SIEMPRE Y CUANDO SIGAS LO QUE ESTÁ PROGRAMADO QUE BÁSICAMENTE ES 
- COMER PARA QUE SOBREVIVA EL INDIVIDUO
- REPRODUCIRSE PARA QUE SOBREVIVA LA ESPECIE 

*La casualidad hace que algunas sustancias naturales o sintetizadas encajen en los receptores de endorfinas como puede ser la nicotina y otras drogas y acaban estropeándolos. Pero también se estropean por el abuso o mal entrenamiento y se convierten igualmente en adicciones : 
- al juego ( poker - tragaperras ) 
- al deporte ( verlo o practicarlo)
- al trabajo ( vivir sólo para acaparar sin límites los beneficios que aporte determinada actividad )*

_*
“Hay ciertas cosas que dependen de nosotros mismos, como nuestros juicios, nuestras tendencias, nuestros deseos y aversiones y por lo tanto debemos ser nosotros a través del razonamiento lógico quien controle nuestras pasiones y no al revés "
*_
*"Las emociones duran segundos, pero tenemos la tendencia a extenderlas y su repetición crea estados de ánimo que después por acumulación llegan a convertirse en rasgos personales"*

y es aquí a donde quería llegar :

NO ES EL DINERO QUE SE GANA POR EL TRABAJO
NO ES EL SABOR DE LA CARNE O CUALQUIER OTRA COMIDA 
NO ES INTRODUCIR EL PENE EN UN AGUJERO Y MOVERSE COMO UN AUTÓMATA 


Lo que está sucediendo es que la bioquímica actúa como un chute de heroína y la persona se está dopando. 

Y esa es la razón por la que la misma actividad o el mismo alimento a unas personas les encanta y a otras les parece repulsivo.


----------



## ueee3 (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Pero los hijos como sabían que él no era su padre?


----------



## pabloiseguro (23 May 2022)

1/10. Dejad de publicar basura irrelevante en un subforo sobre Economía.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (23 May 2022)

Yo cuando leo muchas historias de este tipo, es como si me hablaran de ovnis, de la atlántida, el triangulo de las bermudas...
Tengo tan claro que las quiero fuera de mi vida... y la gente ahí muriendo y agonizando, por un ser, que es la Nada, el vacio más absoluto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Es que la sociedad actual se ha convertido en un "checklist" donde hay que hacer ciertas cosas si o si sin importar si realmente lo necesitas, si tienes bases para hacerlo, si realmente lo quieres hacer. Y te ves casos de parejas forzadas o autoforzadas a realizar actos irreflexivos o sin base.
> 
> Resumen de la vida:
> 
> ...




la cuestión es en qué laboratorio de ingeniería social han diseñado ese guión. 

sin duda que es de los enemigos que buscan cambiarle el nombre a España y llamarle Al Ándalus 

TODO LO QUE ES PECADO Y DELITO EN LOS PAÍSES MUSULMANES SE FINANCIA Y PROMOCIONA EN ESPAÑA.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Que la esperanza de vida en España es falsa 

hay muchos datos que se deberían añadir a esa estadística y no se hace.

No sólo los millones de niños que son asesinados en el vientre de sus madres y los que no nacen por el uso de anticonceptivos. Lógicamente si no nacen no mueren y por lo tanto es un país de viejos !

en el cálculo se debería tener en cuenta lo que viven los gatos y los perros que reemplazan a los hijos . Desde el punto de vista emocional son seres vivos que en la mente de esa persona equivalen a los hijos que no tienen.

El hecho de que los gatos y los perros ( que son como un hijo único ) vivan una media de 8 años .... es como si se muriese el hijo único de 8 años .

De hecho al ser mucho más dependientes que un niño que está todo el día en la guardería y después en el colegio - las españolas sufren un shock emocional similar al que sufriría una nigeriana si se le muriesen sus 6 hijos de golpe.

*ESO ES LO QUE HAY QUE TENER EN CUENTA !

NO SI UNOS VIEJOS DECRÉPITOS SE CAGAN EN LOS PAÑALES ENCAMADOS EN UNA RESIDENCIA DURANTE 5 AÑOS MÁS QUE LA MEDIA Y ESTÁN DESEANDO MORIR DE UNA VEZ .*


----------



## Rextor88 (23 May 2022)

Siento decir que aunque los hijos sean tuyos más o menos el proceso es el mismo: cuando crezcan pasarán de ti y la pareja también. Y qué bendición...

La cuestión es que tu felicidad no puede depender de tu pareja o de tus hijos, sino de ti mismo.

El error del protagonista del post es doble: creer en el amor, que no existe y criar hijos de otros cuando eso es moralmente reprobable. Al final tiene lo que se merece.

Uno se empareja con una mujer con un objetivo: tener descendencia. No se empareja por amor ni para compartir gustos ni encima, manteniendo hijos de otro o hacer de padre de hijos que no son suyos. Y para que el objetivo se cumpla, la mujer tiene que ser "mujer", es decir, tener instinto del hogar y de unidad familiar, de modo que no sea una loca que se separe y se quiera aprovechar de ti. Lo sé, de estas hay pocas, pero las hay. El objetivo es que tu descendencia tenga un padre y madre y un desarrollo pleno. Lo demás no tiene importancia.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (23 May 2022)

Se merece mucho sufrimiento, ya que es SUBNORMAL, ARRASTRADO Y PAGAFANTAS de una vieja con hijos.


----------



## Marca Hispánica (23 May 2022)

Este texto habría que recitarle a las divorciadas que se acerquen a uno. Hay que hacerse valer, no ser el último plato de nadie, ni ser un pesado dependiente de afecto como el de la historia.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Es que la sociedad actual se ha convertido en un "checklist" donde hay que hacer ciertas cosas si o si sin importar si realmente lo necesitas, si tienes bases para hacerlo, si realmente lo quieres hacer. Y te ves casos de parejas forzadas o autoforzadas a realizar actos irreflexivos o sin base.
> 
> Resumen de la vida:
> 
> ...



muuuuuuucho más habitual de lo que podamos pensar. Punto por punto.

lo de la bio-gen muchas veces no llega a producirse, pero simplemente ella puede decir que por su coño que quiere el divorcio, y se queda con la casa y los niños igualmente, y la jugosa pension alimenticia...


----------



## Esparto (23 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> No me creo la actitud de los hijastros. Eso falla en la historia o mucho les tuvo que comer el tarro la madre... y durante muchos años...



Yo estoy harto de verlo. Alguien con o sin hijos propios que se empareja de alguien con hijos, ya pueden pasar toda la vida y criarlos (en plan de los 2 a los 19 años) que si se rompe la pareja el vínculo con los hijastros pasa a ser ninguno, de saludarse como el que saluda al panadero.

Y lo contrario. Padres e hijos que lleven 15 años peleados por asuntos turbios, pero al final siempre acabarán con algo en común y volviéndose a relacionar.

Hay que tener esto claro. El único vínculo de los hijastros es la pareja, sin esta, no hay nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> Ya estan los gitanos y moronegros y panchos para procrear



Efectivamente .

Todo lo que acumules a lo largo de tu vida será donado por un estado marxista a una familia de moros que ocuparán el lugar que correspondería a los hijos y nietos que no vas a tener.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Se merece mucho sufrimiento, ya que es SUBNORMAL, ARRASTRADO Y PAGAFANTAS de una vieja con hijos.



no se meta usted con las desgracias sr. forero

que el muchacho lo esta pasando muy mal 

a mi me da penita


----------



## Chino Negro (23 May 2022)

Es por esto el motivo de porque no hay que jugar una partida guardada de otro


----------



## Gusman (23 May 2022)

Como la vida misma....


----------



## Gusman (23 May 2022)

Yo conoci un tipo que se junto connuna que le confeso haber sido maltratada por muchos de sus ex.
Al poco, el era el maltratador detenido.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (23 May 2022)

Historias como esa hay todos los días, de hecho no es de las peores que he oído.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo estoy harto de verlo. Alguien con o sin hijos propios que se empareja de alguien con hijos, ya pueden pasar toda la vida y criarlos (en plan de los 2 a los 19 años) que si se rompe la pareja el vínculo con los hijastros pasa a ser ninguno, de saludarse como el que saluda al panadero.
> 
> Y lo contrario. Padres e hijos que lleven 15 años peleados por asuntos turbios, pero al final siempre acabarán con algo en común y volviéndose a relacionar.
> 
> Hay que tener esto claro. El único vínculo de los hijastros es la pareja, sin esta, no hay nada.



Biología manda. Instintos mandan.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Venga, una y no es la peor que conozco aunque si la mas cercana.
> 
> SEASON ONE
> 
> ...



*Brooooooooooooooooootal*


----------



## rmacnamara (23 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Conozco un caso cercano. Y si creo que es un desenlace real. Diría que lo viví desde el otro lado parcialmente.


----------



## cortijero92 (23 May 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Conozco un caso muy similar, el parguela de libro con buen sueldo, conoce a mujer del caribe con dos hijos, se casa con ella y para más inri reconoce a los hijos, al cabo de años de relación liana por uno más joven.
> 
> PD: no continúes nunca la partida guardada por otro y sobre todo nunca confiar en una mujer que no sea tu madre



yo no confio ni en mi madre


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9096675



esta respuesta que le dan es lo mejor del hilo:


@*Domyos* tu te lo tienes que plantear de esta manera.

En la vida todo hombre quiere tener hijos, quiere casarse y quiere pasar ese tiempo en su propia familia que va creando

¿Qué pasa en nuestra sociedad actual?

Que por norma general hombre que hace esto hombre que sale escaldado, en esta situación que tu estas ya se tiene que pasar la vida pasando una manutención a la mujer con unos hijos que seguramente vea un rato a a la semana como mucho y que puede ir notando en directo el asco que le cojen, siendo estos su propia sangre.

¿Pero tu? Tu eres un privilegiado @*Domyos*

Tu has vivido la experiencia biologica que te pidio tu vida en calidad de ser humano. Has tenido una familia y la has criado

Y ahora de repente en el momento que probablemente estes mejor de economia (trabajo estable y demas)

Pim, estas soltero y sin cargas

Porque si ellos no te miran, tu tampoco tienes porque. Y en ultima instancia no es tu sangre tampoco

Por primera vez desde hace una decada tu vida es tuya, para hacer lo que te salga de los cojones.

Puedes vivir como un soltero de oro, dandote la juerga y movida que te salga. Irte de puenting, aprender a tocar el piano. Lo que quieras, el mundo es tuyo

Y encima sin tener que pasarle un dinerito a nadie, literalmente con total libertad.

Tu @*Domyos* no has perdido una familia, has ganado una vida.

Has experimentado los placeres de la paternidad en su mejor epoca, que es la más tierna infancia

Has experimentado el matrimonio en su esplendor, que es con una mujer ya mayor y en el asentamiento de la relación

Y Has experimentado el amor y el odio, que son lo que te define como individuo


¿Y ahora? Ahora a vivir. No pienses en que no tienes, piensa en que vas a conseguir

Dale duro mostro


----------



## spica (23 May 2022)

A ver si alguien lo traduce o dice al menos que dice.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 May 2022)

el iguálamelo son los miles de divorcios con hijos biológicos donde la madre se queda con todo, incluidos hijos, alienación parental y demás.

No sé a qué viene la sorpresa por el hecho de que los hijos no sean biológicos, por contra me consta de muchos hijos que aberran del padre biológico y sólo consideran y llaman papá al padrastro que les ha criado.

Eso que le ha pasado es por hijoputez de los implicados, no por el hecho de que sean o no biológicos.

Y la hijoputez es lo que más abunda en estos tiempos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 May 2022)

Manda betazo


----------



## Radd19 (23 May 2022)

Varias consideraciones:
A partir de cierta edad +40 lo normal es emparejarse con alguien que tenga hijos porque también lo normal es que tu los tengas.
El hecho de que el personaje de la historia se empareje en plena juventud con una mujer bastante mayro que el y con hijos es consecuencia de.lo mal que está actualmente el mercado sexual en España.
Que los hijos a partir de la entrada en la adolescencia +12 pasen de ti, es lo normal seas el padre biológico o no. Mantener el nexo de unión es complicado aun teniendo mucho unión con ellos desde pequeñitos.
Como se dice en otro mensaje, mirar el lado positivo. Ha vivido una experiencia en familia y ahora puede vivir la soltería sin ataduras


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 May 2022)

spica dijo:


> A ver si alguien lo traduce o dice al menos que dice.



Uf, qué pereza.

Dice que antes (y ahora) eres un feo perdedor a quien no había necesitado hasta ahora. Acaba de cumplir los 30, le ha llegado el muro,... Imagínate el resto.


----------



## Gusman (23 May 2022)

Te juntas con una mujer que han abandonado (por algo sera) y luego te lamentas?
Suerte ha tenido de que le haya aguantado 20 años. Debio ser un buen pagafantas...


----------



## Mis Alaska (23 May 2022)

A ver, si lo que comenta el OP es cierto, pues lo siento mucho por el hombre. Esto pasa no solo en estas circunstancias, cuando uno es un progenitor putativo, si no que también pasa cuando uno es un progenitor biológico.

Los chavales a partir de cierta edad, como que pasan de los padres, y da igual lo que te hayas partido el lomo por ellos, pasan, como en su día todos pasamos de los nuestros para hacer nuestra vida.

Lo norma es que luego la relación se retome. Los chavales de la historia ahora están a sus cosas, pero seguro que echan de menos a ese hombre. No se pasa del todo a la nada en un día, para eso se necesita mucho tiempo.

Y bueno, lo de que la pareja pase de uno, pues también está ahi. Puede que lo hayas echado todo por esa persona y esa persona pues luego pase completamente.

Te diría que son cosas de la vida, no solo cosas que le pasan a tu protagonista. Es una historia triste, de alguien que invierte en una familia y al final pierde.

Tampoco se sabe la historia que cuenta la otra parte. Hay mucho tio que 'abandona' a su mujer dentro del matrimonio, donde la familia deja de ser la prioridad para serlo cualquier otra cosa, como un hobby, el trabajo o incluso la tele. Piensan que con volver a casa despues del trabajo y contribuir a la mitad de los gastos ya han hecho su 50%. Muchos tios a los que la mujer avisa una cuantas veces, se llevan las manos a la cabeza cuando las cosas dejan de ser palabras para ser hechos.

Estas historias siempre tienen dos partes.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (23 May 2022)

Pero como puede alguien criar a dos larvas que no son tuyas? No es que sea antinatural, es que eso no hay quien lo aguante, no se es como ir a trabajar sin que te paguen o algo asi, lo puedes hacer un día pero años....


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 May 2022)

Al margen del mundo raro que nos tocó vivir...

tenemos que tener siempre en mente como ha podido sobrevivir nuestra especie desde principio de los tiempos cuando todas las otras especies de humanos se han extinguido .

Actualmente, se reconocen al menos ocho *especies* fósiles: Homo neanderthalensis, Homo floresiensis, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo antecessor, Homo erectus, Homo ergaster, Homo habilis y Homo rudolfensis pero sin duda que ha habido muchas más de las que todavía no se han encontrado fósiles.

¿ qué truco ha usado el homo sapiens para haber proliferado tanto ?

Los otros humanos se mataron entre sí en la lucha por las hembras y la comida.

En el momento que las manos que evolucionaron para agarrarse a las ramas pudieron agarrar un palo o una piedra y usarlos como arma , se convirtieron en asesinos implacables cada vez que se enfadaban y eso en todos los primates entre los que nos incluimos , es constante. De hecho el chimpancé es el animal más peligroso en cautividad ya que su agilidad y su fuerza lo hace imparable cuando se enfada .

Nada podía evitar las muertes , puesto que aunque un individuo fuese fuerte , el otro que había sido humillado pensaría estrategias como atacarlo por la espalda o cuando estuviese dormido para asesinarlo .

La razón principal por la nosotros seguimos vivos ha sido que las hembras han estado siempre disponibles para el coito en cualquier momento con cualquiera simulando estar en celo constantemente . El sexo era algo constante igual que rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos unos a otros . Era una forma de acicalamiento extremo de las mujeres para apaciguar a los hombres. En el resto de las especies el celo es algo muy puntual en la vida . Las hembras están embarazadas o lactando a las crías y pueden pasar años hasta que están de nuevo receptivas . Por eso los osos , leones y muchos primates matan a las crías para provocar de nuevo el celo en las hembras.

No es casualidad que los gays ( que tienen la parte del cerebro relacionada con el sexo de mujer ) se dediquen a la peluquería o enfermería .

El sexo es una forma de apaciguar el ánimo a través del acicalado social.






*Acicalado social: qué es, características, efectos y funciones*
¿Qué es el acicalado social? Veamos las características de este comportamiento prosocial presente en muchos animales, fundamentalmente en primates.




psicologiaymente.com






*Acicalado social - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org


----------



## lappin7 (23 May 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> A la historia le falla la psicología de los hijos. No se gana ni se pierde su afecto con tanta facilidad.
> 
> A partir de allí todo es sospechoso de falso de toda falsedad.
> 
> Entiendo que la mujer intente malquerer a los hijos contra el marido, pero si éste ha sido lo bastante bueno no tiene por qué conseguirlo.



Cierto, y eso de que él seguía enamorado después de tantos años y con tantos desprecios es una debilidad en la coherencia argumental/narrativa:
Seguía enamorado pero no quería llegar a casa después de trabajar.
-
Sólo le faltaron los penes femeninos a la historia.


----------



## zirick (23 May 2022)

En España la gran renuncia es en realidad la de comprometerse y tener hijos. El progresismo va ganando y esas son las consecuencias. 
El plan de reducir la población autóctona europea va genial.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Es por esto el motivo de porque no hay que jugar una partida guardada de otro



y en el remoto caso de atreverse a hacer semejante tontería, qué menos que tener una charlita con el susodicho ex, conocer su versión, recabar información de las perrerías que le hizo y presumiblemente te hará ella a ti también...


----------



## Kluster (23 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Cuando esos hombres crezcan y tengan hijos, si mantiene mas o menos el trato, va a tener nietos aunque no sean suyos, porque es cuando uno se convierte en padre o madre cuando mas entiende el papel de que sus hijos tengan abuelo o abuela.





Mis Alaska dijo:


> Lo norma es que luego la relación se retome. Los chavales de la historia ahora están a sus cosas, pero seguro que echan de menos a ese hombre. No se pasa del todo a la nada en un día, para eso se necesita mucho tiempo.



No, si aún le tocará al pobre hombre cuidar de sus no-nietos para que sus no-hijos puedan salir de cenita con los amigos el sábado por la noche.

Me imagino la conversación de la parejita:

-Oye que no tenemos a quien dejar el crío el sábado, mi madre no puede, se encuentra mal.

-¿Y el abuelo?

-¿Que abuelo?

-Joder, el "abuelo"...

-Ah, es verdad, hace tiempo que la niña no ve al "abuelo", seguro que estará encantado de que se la dejemos un rato en casa.

-Claro jijiji, ya verás que contento se pone.


----------



## DVD1975 (23 May 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> En España hace mucho que esas cosas no pasan si la mujer no quiere, porque solamente tienen que marcar un número (gratuito) para arruinar la vida a un hombre. Yo conozco casos como el que cuentas en países de Sudamérica, pero con la plena colaboración de la mujer, que jamás hizo caso ni a la madre ni a otros parientes que le advirtieron que estaba siendo muy tonta.



Pues yo conozco varios casos y cada vez es más habitual.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> No, si aún le tocará al pobre hombre cuidar de sus no-nietos para que sus no-hijos puedan salir de cenita con los amigos el sábado por la noche.
> 
> Me imagino la conversación de la parejita:
> 
> ...



esto será mainstream por allá por 2040

Se nos va a quedar un siglo "cojonudo"...


----------



## Hastael2020nada (23 May 2022)

Esto ocurre al reves tambien


----------



## Sinjar (24 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Venga, una y no es la peor que conozco aunque si la mas cercana.
> 
> SEASON ONE
> 
> ...



¿No se llamara Borja el prota de tu historia?


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2022)

Radd19 dijo:


> Varias consideraciones:
> A partir de cierta edad +40 lo normal es emparejarse con alguien que tenga hijos porque también lo normal es que tu los tengas.
> El hecho de que el personaje de la historia se empareje en plena juventud con una mujer bastante mayro que el y con hijos es consecuencia de.lo mal que está actualmente el mercado sexual en España.
> Que los hijos a partir de la entrada en la adolescencia +12 pasen de ti, es lo normal seas el padre biológico o no. Mantener el nexo de unión es complicado aun teniendo mucho unión con ellos desde pequeñitos.
> Como se dice en otro mensaje, mirar el lado positivo. Ha vivido una experiencia en familia y ahora puede vivir la soltería sin ataduras



hay 4 mil millones de mujeres en el planeta . 
Es completamente absurdo liarse con una revieja polifollada llena de problemas mentales cuando hay decenas de miles de adolescentes vírgenes dispuestas a adorar a un español y ser la madre de sus hijos ... a cambio de garantizarle un hogar y los alimentos. 

De la misma manera que compras productos fabricados en otros países porque aquí serían mucho más caros y peores , lo bueno de la globalización es que puedes elegir , descartando a las españolas alienadas.


----------



## dac1 (24 May 2022)

Si eres tonto siempre se te subiran a la parra esas ptassss


----------



## dinodini (24 May 2022)

¿Dónde estrenan la película?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Venga, una y no es la peor que conozco aunque si la mas cercana.
> 
> SEASON ONE
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> El problema no es ser madre soltera el problema es que las de antes no buscaban un padre sustituto.
> Una mujer puede tener un hijo una persona y luego esa persona dejarla.
> Y los padres solteros?.
> Tb son culpables?.



Las mujeres eligen. Los hombres no.


----------



## manottas (24 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el iguálamelo son los miles de divorcios con hijos biológicos donde la madre se queda con todo, incluidos hijos, alienación parental y demás.
> 
> No sé a qué viene la sorpresa por el hecho de que los hijos no sean biológicos, por contra me consta de muchos hijos que aberran del padre biológico y sólo consideran y llaman papá al padrastro que les ha criado.
> 
> ...



Otro dia hablamos de los hijos adoptados y su relacion con los padres adoptantes. Y ya no digo nada si hay hijos biologicos y adoptados.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 May 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Otro dia hablamos de los hijos adoptados y su relacion con los padres adoptantes. Y ya no digo nada si hay hijos biologicos y adoptados.



En qué sentido? Porque de todo hay en la viña del señor.

De todas formas hoy en día los vínculos familiares penden de un hilo por la crianza antinatural que llevamos recibiendo desde hace tres generaciones o más, en occidente sobre todo.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 May 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Yo me planteo que lo mejor que te puede pasar es que una mujer te deje y te saque de tu vida sin muchos problemas.
> 
> He conocido muchos casos cercanos, desde mujeres que se divorcian tras 30 años de matrimonio con su primera pareja sin haber catado sexo porque aparece uno que se las folla como dios manda y este les advierte que no se divorcie por él, que él desaparecerá y nada, se quedan solas y con gatos y odiándote muy fuerte.
> 
> ...



Pues yo he sabido de mujeres que se quedaron con su novio enfermo de leucemia contra viento y marea, años enfermo que dudo que rindiera en la cama mucho, y cuando se curó, formaron una familia.

De todo hay en la viña del señor aunque la gente recta ya no abunde.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 May 2022)

El que siente amor por una mujer lleva una maldición en su espalda como si de una roca pesada se tratase ...aquel que quiere ser libre debe vivir con desapego amoroso ...


----------



## Play_91 (24 May 2022)

Yo ahí lo único que veo de malo, que yo no habría hecho, es casarme.

Si eres el novio de la madre y te pasa eso, te sudan los niños, me hubiese apuntado al gym desde sempre, te piras por donde has venido y vuelves al mercado estando mazado, no siendo un carapadre derroido que tendrás que volverte putero y te ha dado igual haber estado con una madre o con una teen, rompes y ya te echarás nueva novia.

Yo no me hubiese responsabilizado de hijos que no son míos. Es como si mi novia tiene un perro, el perro lo cuida ella, paga los gastos ella, yo no, yo no soy el padre. Con ésto lo mismo. Si tiene hijos genial, que los cuide.

Cuando tu en la vida actúas de corazón, como en el caso de éstos niños, hiciste lo correcto de corazón, eres mejor persona que ayer. Tu no debes esperar resultados, que te llamen papá ni nada así, tu actuaste bien, ahora te vas y eres mejor persona que ayer, eso te ha hecho crecer y ser mejor, ¿qué más quieres? Tu no tienes que esperar resultados de nada.


----------



## Garrafón (24 May 2022)

Yo no crio el hijo de otro, es así de sencillo, no es mi problema ni mi responsabilidad, eso he tenido que decir varias veces en mi vida a mujeres que pensaron que soy idiota, y se fueron a arruinar la vida de algún pringao, que nunca faltan.

Si te juntas con una mujer que ya tenga un hijo, olvídate de tener un hijo con ella, esas cosas ya no ocurren.

Yo, teniendo varias viviendas, antes de convivir con mi actual pareja hice una visita al abogado para que me explicara que ocurriría si nos vamos a vivir a una de mis casas aunque no estemos casados ni seamos pareja de hecho y que podría pedirme si la relación se va a la mierda, y desde esa consulta vivimos de alquiler en el piso de otro.
Hay muchas mas cosas que hago y otras que no hago para protegerme, la ley está de su parte en todo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (24 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> He traido esta historia, al parecer real , de otro foro, para que cada cual reflexione si esta en vías de involucrarse con alguna de las cientos de miles de madres solteras o divorciadas que hay "en el mercado".
> 
> Tremenda historia. Importante aviso para los puteros que dentro de poco dejaran de serlo por miedo a las multas. MFH siempre.
> 
> ...



Pasas al ignore de por vida, por llenar el foro de mierda. Vete a forocoches y deja de llenar este foro de mierda, joder.


----------



## Viviendo (24 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El resultado de esa historia, podría ser y de hecho lo es en millones de casos , el mismo, aunque los hijos fueran directamente hijos biológicos por el protagonista.
> 
> De hecho si en esa familia no hubiera padre , si esos hijos hubieran sido criados solo por la madre, el resultado sería el mismo.
> 
> ...



Nobody cut happy ties...tanto para lo que comentas como para la historia del OP

A algunos les gusta hacerse la victima o darselas de lo buenos padres que son o han sido pero es mas un disfraz social que la realidad

Si un hijo corta o minimiza las relaciones con los padres es que ha tragado mucha mierda desde ninho y esos padres no son tan cool como parecen, hay gente que cada vez que sale de casa lleva un careta puesta y en casa muestran otra cara bien distinta, que solo los hijos o familiares muy cercanos conocen


----------



## Aventino (24 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es lo que quieren. Un hombre sin sexo se vuelve loco. Si no hay putas tendrás que tragar con pedorras.



El objetivo es mantener activo el chiringuito de la violencia de género, del cual viven miles de feminazis,
empezando por la ministra Montero.

Al prohibir la prostitución aumentarán las violaciones, lo que le servirá a las odiadoras seriales del hombre,
de seguir criminizándolos a todos como potenciales violadores


----------



## Aventino (24 May 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No me canso de repetirlo: a las madres solteras no mirar. Quien con una mujer soltera se acuesta, viogenizado se levanta. Nunca, nunca, nunca, nunca, nunca jamás con una madre soltera o divorciada. Nunca en un millón de billones de años.



Estamos de acuerdo nunca acostarse con una madre soltera o divorciada, pero la cuestión es que la mayoría de las mujeres
mayores de 35 o son madres solteras, o están divorciadas.

Entonces o te acuestas con mujeres que son solteras, sin hijos antes de esa edad o te mueres sin follar


----------



## DVD1975 (24 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las mujeres eligen. Los hombres no.



Los hombres eligen tb.
Y pueden dar con la persona equivocada


----------



## Lobo macho (24 May 2022)

Casarse con una mujer siempre es un gran riesgo, pero si ésta es madre soltera tienes todas las papeletas para que termines en la ruina.

*Jamás un chico joven debe unirse a una madre soltera*. Ya se ha comentado en anteriores temas. 
Ese tipo de relaciones están envenenadas desde el comienzo. Si siguen produciendose es porque todavía hay demasiados idiotas.

Una madre soltera nunca estará enamorada de ti, su vínculo emocional es con el malote que la embarazó, tú solo eres su cajero.


----------



## Pepeprisas (24 May 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> demasiado preciso para ser falso



No sé si es cierto o falso el relato, pero adornar con múltiples detalles una mentira la da credibilidad


----------



## maxkuiper (24 May 2022)

Menudo mangina, criar hijos que no son tuyos


----------



## Gothaus (24 May 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo nunca acostarse con una madre soltera o divorciada, pero la cuestión es que la mayoría de las mujeres
> mayores de 35 o son madres solteras, o están divorciadas.
> 
> Entonces o te acuestas con mujeres que son solteras, sin hijos antes de esa edad o te mueres sin follar



Te puedes acostar con ellas si no te queda más remedio, pero tomando precauciones: nunca en tu casa, nunca le des todos tus datos, sólo necesita saber tu nombre y, a poder ser, que sea falso, siempre bien forradito en látex, siempre; una vez usado el condón, deshacerse del contenido o echarle tabasco u otra salsa picante, nunca ennoviarse, nunca comprometerse. Sólo para revolcarse con ella.


----------



## Debunker (24 May 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Nobody cut happy ties...tanto para lo que comentas como para la historia del OP
> 
> A algunos les gusta hacerse la victima o darselas de lo buenos padres que son o han sido pero es mas un disfraz social que la realidad
> 
> Si un hijo corta o minimiza las relaciones con los padres es que ha tragado mucha mierda desde ninho y esos padres no son tan cool como parecen, hay gente que cada vez que sale de casa lleva un careta puesta y en casa muestran otra cara bien distinta, que solo los hijos o familiares muy cercanos conocen




Ese no es el problema, antiguamente no se cuestionaba la conducta de los padres, lo normal es que cualquier anciano-a , vivía con un hijo-a , en la actualidad no hay tiempo ni espacio para esa atención a los mayores, no lo hay ni para los bebes que a los 4 meses son arrojados a una guardería y hasta para los jóvenes que viven en soledad con su pc , (eso en Japón es el pan nuestro de cada día) solo que un viejo-a son más vulnerables como lo es el bebé de 4-6 meses.

El fenómeno de encontrar una persona muerta en su domicilio, muerta desde hace días o semanas o meses , es cada día más más habitual, este fenómeno tiene que ver con el estilo de vida de esta sociedad y naturalmente cada día va a más.

El ninguneo a los mayores , lo hace la misma sociedad, haz la prueba, un día trata de contar los mayores con los que te has encontrado y trata de recordar su peinado, su vestimenta etc. aunque te hayas fijado en ellos con intención no recordarás nada de ellos, son invisibles, no interesan a nadie. 

" En España se estima que más de 2,5 millones de ancianos se sienten solos, constituyendo casi el 40% de los mayores de 65 años, aproximadamente son el 28,8% de las mujeres mayores y el 14,7% de los hombres los que viven solos en nuestro país (Yanguas, 2019) y ésta es también una de las conclusiones del informe la soledad y el aislamiento social en las personas mayores que conforman uno de los mayores temores, *una de cada cinco*, de acuerdo con el estudio 360º Well-Being Survey que la aseguradora de salud Cigna (2018) ha extraído de su último estudio y que refleja muy adecuadamente la frase con la que iniciábamos el presente artículo. "















La soledad no deseada en los mayores. Un problema de todos. - Blog de Psicología del Colegio Oficial de la Psicología de Madrid


por Mayte Vázquez. Psicóloga General Sanitaria. Colegiada M-33219 La soledad del hombre no es más que su miedo a la vida. Eugene O’Neill. Cuando uno de los ejes centrales abordados …



www.copmadrid.org


----------



## sikBCN (24 May 2022)

Quién se enamora de una VIEJA CON DOS NIÑOS, teniendo +30años y LOS HUEVOS NEGROS???

solo un surbomal....bien merecido se lo tiene.


----------



## spica (24 May 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Quién se enamora de una VIEJA CON DOS NIÑOS, teniendo +30años y LOS HUEVOS NEGROS???
> solo un surbomal....bien merecido se lo tiene.



Desinformados nuncafollistas que se han criado en familias tradicionales, piensan que TODAS LAS MUJERES SON COMO SU MADRE que nunca les falla.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (24 May 2022)

spica dijo:


> Desinformados nuncafollistas que se han criado en familias tradicionales, piensan que TODAS LAS MUJERES SON COMO SU MADRE que nunca les falla.



jajajajaj pobrecitos desinformados.....no saben las arpias que les esperan


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 May 2022)

No me da ninguna pena. 

Lo ha hecho todo mal. Es como la que se casa con un psicópata reconocido y luego se encuentra con la "sorpresa".

El tipo es un imbécil que se ha tragado toda la mierda progre tan de moda. Pues que se joda.


----------



## ikergutierrez (24 May 2022)

Si te lias con una madre con hijos, no convivas hasta que te de un hijo biologico a ti.
Si convives, mira antes *como termino su anterior relacion* que igual tu puedes ser el siguiente pagafantas.
Domicilio comun: de ella o de alquiler.
En caso de ser una mujer con un pasado integro y solvencia, compra a medias con separacion de bienes,si uno paga menos, la propiedad en la misma proporcion.
Los niños se hacen mayores y se independizan, ese es su destino. Hay que pensar que tipo de relacion quedara en ese momento.
Si estas mejor solo que con ella, es el momento de separarte, no pierdas años de tu vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No me da ninguna pena.
> 
> Lo ha hecho todo mal. Es como la que se casa con un psicópata reconocido y luego se encuentra con la "sorpresa".
> 
> El tipo es un imbécil que se ha tragado toda la mierda progre tan de moda. Pues que se joda.



Igual que criticamos que ellas elijan basura, lo mismo para los imbéciles que eligen también basura


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Los hombres eligen tb.
> Y pueden dar con la persona equivocada



No eligen ni los alfas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2022)

En todas estas dinámicas nada nos separa del mundo animal al que pertenecemos , aunque algunas personas se crean semidioses.

Los animales también establecen lazos emocionales , tienen amigos y enemigos , jerarquías , se enamoran , forman parejas con la única finalidad de criar a los hijos es decir crear una unidad reproductiva que en los humanos se llama familia.

Arrejuntarse para follar de forma estéril y promiscua es cosa de putas y maricones. Por eso el saber popular los ha puesto en la misma cesta desde tiempo inmemorial.

_*“Hay ciertas cosas que dependen de nosotros mismos, como nuestros juicios, nuestras tendencias, nuestros deseos y aversiones y por lo tanto debemos ser nosotros a través del razonamiento lógico quien controle nuestras pasiones y no al revés "*_

*"Las emociones duran segundos, pero tenemos la tendencia a extenderlas y su repetición crea estados de ánimo que después por acumulación llegan a convertirse en rasgos personales"*


----------

